# Your bike on a bridge pics



## User (3 Jun 2018)




----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2018)

Already posted elsewhere and I really should off included more of this pretty cool old bridge.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Jun 2018)

Kennet & Avon canal looking towards Dundas Aquaduct. But an even greater engineering feat is this Surly DT in knobbly mode.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2018)




----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2018)

Over the Ouse at Naburn




And over the East Coast Main Line near Ryther


----------



## Specialeyes (3 Jun 2018)

My 70s Bianchi on Bakewell Bridge from Eroica Britannia 2016. Unlike the bridge, I didn't have a lock on me!


----------



## mjr (4 Jun 2018)

Are you all wusses where you live? Why have all your bridges got "safety" rails? Real bridges don't need sides...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2018)

On yesterdays ride down to Camber
The bridge over the Medway where in 1853 30 Hop-Pickers drowned.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2018)

My CAADX on the estuary bridge at Barmouth a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bryony (14 Jun 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2018)

My Knight and my Trek 1.1 on Hardwater mill bridge


----------



## Specialeyes (14 Jun 2018)

An update on the 1970s Bianchi on a bridge at Eroica Britannia - this time the 1951 Folgorissima on a bridge in Oudenaarde for the Retro Ronde. 













Bianchi on a Bridge



__ Specialeyes
__ 14 Jun 2018



1951 Bianchi Folgorissima in Oudenaarde


----------



## plantfit (15 Jun 2018)

A1 between Newark and Barnby Notts




River (upper)Witham near Bassingham Lincs


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2018)

Spot Lane bridge over the River Gaywood, Bawsey. I tiptoed around two floods to get there and then the route I was hoping to explore had a chuffing new big gate with "PRIVATE" signs all over it. So back I went around the floods


----------



## Soltydog (15 Jun 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> An update on the 1970s Bianchi on a bridge at Eroica Britannia - this time the 1951 Folgorissima on a bridge in Oudenaarde for the Retro Ronde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You appear to have lost some gears?


----------



## Threevok (15 Jun 2018)

It's a bridge - honest


----------



## toffee (15 Jun 2018)

A couple of years ago somewhere in Holland


----------



## Ian H (15 Jun 2018)

Approaching the Dordogne last year


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jun 2018)

Bridge over the River Wharfe 'twixt Thorp Arch and Boston Spa


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2018)

A couple of old pics of the Road Comp, at Boston Spa and over the A64 near Tadcaster


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2018)

Pashley on a local railway bridge


----------



## Vantage (17 Jun 2018)

toffee said:


> A couple of years ago somewhere in Holland
> View attachment 414500



I have the very same Red panniers


----------



## toffee (17 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> I have the very same Red panniers



Mrs T has the red one's


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 414742
> Pashley on a local railway bridge


The Pashley looks as cool as.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2018)

Tuesday 8th October 2013
A1 (now downgraded, due to the 'new' A1)

Looking down at 'Hartleys Bridge', which carried the _Great North Road_, over the River Aire, at Ferrybridge








Sunday 20th August 2017
Cock Beck
Scene of the bloodiest battle on English soil, in the_ War Of The Roses_
https://www.towton.org.uk/the-battle-2/


I was following the old route of the pre-170 Tadcaster - Ferrybridge TurnPike (where it joined the _'Great North Road')_
Here, it's still the _Old London Road_





'Stanley Ferry Trash Screen Bridge'
Spanning the River Calder
The concrete structure (down-stream) is the 2nd Aquaduct here - #1 is Grade 1 listed (just visible, to extreme right of frame)





Normal river levels are 12-15 foot below this bridge, _but _in flood the river will back-up at the aquaduct & rise above the railings, filling this deck with flotsam
As seen here, on Saturday 26th December 2015 (the same day Tadcaster Bridge partially collapsed)


----------



## Vantage (18 Jun 2018)

Railway bridge between Atherton and Walkden.


----------



## Ajay (18 Jun 2018)

Over the Dordogne, Argentat


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

I know there's not a bike in it
*BUT*, due to the design, I'm going to add these_ 'Under the bridge'_ images







As seen from the carriageway; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2459284


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2018)

Under a bridge, but with some of my bike..


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2018)

If you're wondering what the number "21" is doing in this photo, this was the 21st bridge over the M5 between Exeter and Taunton we crossed in one day - I think the final tally was 34, on a ride which turned out to be 100 miles, covering the 35 miles between Junctions 25 and 31 on the M5 and the return journey to Exeter. We took a photo on each one, and as the day wore on, they started getting just a bit silly. Still rather disappointed with my rubbish aero tuck, even if I was upside down.

I'll spare you the other 33 photos.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> If you're wondering what the number "21" is doing in this photo, this was the 21st bridge over the M5 between Exeter and Taunton we crossed in one day - I think the final tally was 34, on a ride which turned out to be 100 miles, covering the 35 miles between Junctions 25 and 31 on the M5 and the return journey to Exeter. We took a photo on each one, and as the day wore on, they started getting just a bit silly. Still rather disappointed with my rubbish aero tuck, even if I was upside down.
> 
> I'll spare you the other 33 photos.
> 
> View attachment 415325


You'll save lots of money on tyres.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jun 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> You'll save lots of money on tyres.


Just practising for riding in Australia.


----------



## Ajay (21 Jun 2018)

Under a bridge on the flooded Necker Radweg, South West Germany


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2018)

In front of a kids play bridge


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2018)

Wimpole lake


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

'Roman Ridge Road' 
That's the A655, between Castleford - Peckfield Bar (where A63 crosses) - HookMoor/Aberford

Whilst waiting for 60103 _Flying Scotsman_ this morning


----------



## Alex H (11 Jul 2018)

Bridge over the Coquet in Felton


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2018)

Above the A14 just outside Kettering.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2018)

The new footbridge near Fochriw - lets see how long this one lasts, before they steal it for scrap


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2018)

My Dunelt on a bridge over the A45


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2018)

I detoured on my ride home from work this afternoon, to have a look at the new _Ramsdens Bridge_, to replace the rotten decked previous bridge, which had been chained in the open (to canal traffic) for a few years

*Apologies for the poor quality, I think the cameras AF was confused by the railings?*
(a 'compact', so no manual focus; _Fuji XP10_)





The new one is not vehicular rated, which in a way is rather bad for 999 access to the row of terraces (Calder Row) on the canal bank, let alone the boats


The old bridge; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2935203


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2018)

A bridge over the backwaters near Rothersthorpe village.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Jul 2018)

Various bikes on various bridges.

1;Light Blue Robinson on the River Cam

2;Departed XLS and Giant/Liv Escape at Wicken Fen

3;Ridley Helium and Liv Avail at Denver Sluice


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2018)

Alton Water on this afternoon's ride


----------



## Alex H (1 Aug 2018)

Redundant railway bridge (the railway is redundant, not the bridge) on Alnwick Moor


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2018)

*Trash Screen Bridge*
'Stanley Ferry'
(off) Ferry Lane/Birkwood Hill
Stanley

It crosses the River Calder, to provide both a footpath/cycleway & prevent some of the detritus reaching the aquaducts (one of which is Grade 1 listed)







http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4740035

*
EDIT @ 19:45*

This was how it looked on Saturday 26th December 2016
The same day that Tadcaster Bridge collapsed

In my pic (above) the Calder is about 15 foot below the bridge and about 50-60 foot wide at this point


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2018)

*Inside* a Bridge???

This is an enclosed footbridge, over the River Calder, & 'hanging' from an operational railway bridge
It is between Broad Cut Road (Calder Grove) by the Navigation Inn (on the Calder & Hebble Navigation Canal) & Charles Street, at Horbury Junction

The last time I crossed this (15 years ago??), there was no lighting, & the planking that formed the floor was rotten/vandalised/missing
Sunday 12th March 2017





*Location/internal/external images;*
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/732745
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/732741 (steps can be seen by l/h abutment)


----------



## tincaman (3 Aug 2018)

Bridge over the A38 at Splatford Split, Devon


----------



## jowwy (3 Aug 2018)

tincaman said:


> View attachment 422321


thats an awesome set-up....what size are those G Ones?


----------



## tincaman (3 Aug 2018)

40mm running at 40psi tubeless


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2018)

PackHorse Bridge, over an infant River Dearne
Clayton West
Adjacent to the (A636) Wakefield - Denby Dale TurnPike Road

Sunday 21st January 2018










http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/38977

https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135303-packhorse-bridge-denby-dale#.W2SUS_ZFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2018)

This could be viable for the _*'Something Different'*_ & the '_*In Front Of A Church'*_ threads, as well as this one!!


'Chantry Chapel'
Wakefield Bridge

Circa 1350 century bridge chapel, one of only 4 left in the Country
It forms part of the piers







https://www.britishlistedbuildings....-side-of-wakefield-bridge-wakefield-east-ward

https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273508-wakefield-bridge-wakefield-east-ward#.W2SXLvZFzIU


http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5824389
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/281857


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2018)

*Cawood Swing-Bridge*
Cawood
River Ouse
Carrying the B1222, towards Kelfield & Stillingfleet

Earlier today, circa 13:00







When the Ouse is in flood!!
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3243319


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Aug 2018)

Will in front of a bridge do? The Millau Viaduct


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> A couple of old pics of the Road Comp, at Boston Spa and over the A64 near Tadcaster
> View attachment 414736


The road from Stutton, I take it?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

A combination shot

The towpath of the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal (between 'Stanley Ferry' & Birkwood Lock) and the parapet of a culvert carrying a field-drain/stream under the Canal








http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843521
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843528


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The road from Stutton, I take it?



It is indeed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

_*Springhead Park*_
Rothwell


I'd ridden down to meet up with one of my old buddies, who I worked with, till she left to join YAS (Yorkshire Ambulance Service)
So, as I was there early, I had a pootle around the Park
This rather substantial bridge (for a park) allows machinery to cross to either side of the _River Dolphin _
Oddly it's simply Oulton Beck a mile downstream, & the part that it flows through there is definitely a lot posher than Rothwell!, as seen by the photos, in this thread









http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1386712


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Aug 2018)

From Sundays' Wicken fen pootle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

NewLands Lane
Normanton

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5358


----------



## kiwifruit (8 Aug 2018)

Little bridge in Lerryn.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

'Rothwell Pastures', & roughly on the route of the _East & West Yorkshire Union Railway_
Crossing (I think) Haigh Beck, as it is at that point
This was yesterday, when my inner-ring went all bendy, after meeting my buddy Oiliva, & I had to walk home
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4298499







it's not far off Stone Brig Lane


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2018)

Castle Acre castle bridge, on today’s ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Castle Acre castle bridge, on today’s rde.



There's more left of that, than there is Rothwell (John O Gaunts) 'Castle' where I was yesterday


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Aug 2018)

View media item 10768Yesterday, on Pont du la Concorde, heading to the Left bank and the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> PeteXXX said:
> 
> 
> > Castle Acre castle bridge, on today’s ride.
> ...



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4298509
https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/rich-history-of-town-s-castle-is-unveiled-1-2097561


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4298509
> https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/rich-history-of-town-s-castle-is-unveiled-1-2097561


~Caste Acre~

Lovely village. I’ve driven past it so many times, but I doubt my truck would fit down the lanes!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2018)

_*Hepworth Gallery*_
Footbridge from Thornes Lane, spanning the River Calder, to the Tootal Streel Mills area that now holds the big concrete box






I'll admit, I've been once (with wife & daughter)
The best thing for me was the panoramic window overlooking the Weir & medieval bridge
Most of the art (to me) was...……….. well...………… not worth mentioning
https://hepworthwakefield.org/

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2654585

Named for Barbara Hepworth, how was born/grew up/educated in the City




Looking upstream



Looking downstream
To the Weir, the 'new' (1930s) bridge, & the medieval Wakefield Bridge, and incorporated 'Chantry Chapel'


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2018)

I went for a ride this evening over to Lacock via Reybridge on my Raleigh Granada. Here it is on the way over.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2018)

Bridge over the A14 at Catworth


----------



## Tizme (19 Aug 2018)

The Two Tunnels Way:
View attachment 425806


And on the Avon & Kennet Canal:


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

Harrold bridge over the Great Ouse.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2018)

From Saturdays Wicken/Burwell fens ride


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

River Calder bridge
'Stanley Ferry'
Ferry Lane, as it is here, once it crosses the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal it becomes Birkwood Road










It's the railing to the right in the image, looking upstream
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5660171


That's the Grade 1 listed Aquaduct, carrying the 'A & CN C' over the Calder;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2762321
It's believed to have been the first iron suspension aqueduct in
the world.

Built 1837 - 1839
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261690-stanley-ferry-aqueduct-normanton#.W4vtpvZFzIU


History/photos; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

Canal Bridge
'Stanley Ferry'
Carrying Birkwood Road, as it becomes from here, over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
The Grade 1 aquaduct, & the modern counterpart, in the background







My bike is against the left hand side
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843453

If I don't take primary, which I do most of the time, I've had drivers try to overtake me on the bridge (in either direction)


----------



## mjr (3 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> ~Caste Acre~
> 
> Lovely village. I’ve driven past it so many times, but I doubt my truck would fit down the lanes!


IIRC, there's one route through for deliveries and attempting any of the others will likely damage something historic and make you very very unpopular!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> IIRC, there's one route through for deliveries and attempting any of the others will likely damage something historic and make you very very unpopular!


Indeed! That arch has been there for a very long time and really needs to stay there


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2018)

The bridge over the A460 just before a tricky climb on the Monkey Trail in Cannock Chase.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2018)

On a footbridge over the A14


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Sep 2018)

More Wicken fen bridge pics.

X-Trail looking moody;







Val's Kona 'Smokey';






And on the tiny 'bridge' over Garf's boatyard on the Ouse at Ely;


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Sep 2018)

View media item 10821Bert...


----------



## apb (17 Sep 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2018)

(the eponymous) _*Ferrybridge*_
Which for many years, from the early 1800's carried the Great North Road over the River Aire

Very hard to photograph reasonably, due to the scale of it




https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101167483-ferry-bridge-brotherton#.W5-4AvZFzIU



So, to show it;
Monday 17th May 2004



Tuesday 8th October 2013


----------



## Jody (17 Sep 2018)

Somewhere in Coed yr Been in. Gruelling and rocky but rewarding ride around here.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2018)

A45 bridge at Earl's Barton this morning


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2018)

Hardwater crossing bridge


----------



## addictfreak (9 Oct 2018)

Ok not quite on the Bridge, Loire Valley.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2018)

On the way out this morning, outskirts of Witherley


----------



## TeeShot (18 Oct 2018)

Over the river Torridge about a mile south of Bideford


----------



## philk56 (22 Oct 2018)

Under the Mount Henry Bridge in Perth, WA. The bridge carries the main freeway and trainline south out of the city but you would be unaware of this cycle/walkway from driving on the road.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2018)

One from this morning's ride on Hardwater mill bridge


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Oct 2018)

Helium on the bridge over the Great Ouse at Littleport.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Oct 2018)

not my bike, but 'a' bike on a bridge....


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2018)

Footpath bridge over the road out of town just before Wellingboroughs famous statue's


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2018)

A leaf strewn wooden bridge on the A45 cycle path.. Not slippy at all


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2018)

The Medway at Aylesford





Essoyes, France. Home of Renoir


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2018)

One from this morning's ride over the a14


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2018)

My Defy2 on Stamford Bridge, and not a Chelsea fan in sight!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

Bridge over the A14


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2018)

Stoke Bruerne canal bridge, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2019)

An unrideable bridge, in the Olympic Park, Stratford, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## FolderBeholder (20 Feb 2019)

On the Pacific Electric Trail....Rialto, CA.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

One from this morning's ride
My Shorter on a bridge over the A45 .


----------



## ren531 (22 Feb 2019)

2 bridges for the price of 1, going to work over Lancasters mileniem bridge on my 1997 Raleigh Ranndoneur


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

May Falcon on a stone bridge over the Bybrook Castle Combe this afternoon.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2019)

Bridge from Balls-up Park to Sandpiper Way with the Southgates visible through the side!


----------



## Justinitus (12 Mar 2019)

My Toughroad on the old railway line between Calne and Chippenham.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Mar 2019)

Smallest transport bridge I've seen.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2019)

A picture of my Carlt






on Competition on Reybridge yesterday.


----------



## Justinitus (28 Mar 2019)

Dayvo said:


> View attachment 458056
> 
> 
> Smallest transport bridge I've seen.



Wouldn’t like to meet a recumbent coming the other way! 

I keep looking at this trying to work out which country it’s in. SE Asia I think, but not Philippines. Thailand provinces per chance?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Mar 2019)

Justinitus said:


> Wouldn’t like to meet a recumbent coming the other way!
> 
> I keep looking at this trying to work out which country it’s in. SE Asia I think, but not Philippines. Thailand provinces per chance?



No, 'tis Galgibag in south Goa, India.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2019)

Yes, that's a Christmas tree. Yes, it's growing out of the bridge. Reverse angle:


----------



## Biff600 (4 Apr 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2019)

A wooden bridge over a stream on a bridleway from Grantchester to Haslingfield, today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Apr 2019)

Posted before, bike on bridge in Aldford Cheshire, morning atmospherics.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2019)

The temporary bridge bypassing the demolished railway bridge, in Burton Latimer, on my commute..


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

This is a tiny bridge over a stream tucked away. You would hardly know it's there.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2019)

This is my Falcon on Reybridge on this afternoon's ride.


----------



## mickle (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## booze and cake (21 Apr 2019)

My bike on Waterloo Bridge, which has been closed to traffic all week by the Extinction Rebellion protest.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2019)

My Dawes Double Blue on a trip out over the Easter holidays.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2019)

My CX on a couple of bridges, old and new, on Sustran route 6 Brampton Valley Way, on today's ride.


----------



## mjr (25 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 463117
> 
> 
> The temporary bridge bypassing the demolished railway bridge, in Burton Latimer, on my commute..


What's under the boards?


----------



## mjr (25 Apr 2019)

The River Tatt, near Broomsthorpe. The field to the right contained buffalo but not near the camera.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2019)

mjr said:


> What's under the boards?


Not sure.. Straight down is a 20' drop onto the railway lines. The angled boards are crying out for some stunts!! (Not by me, I hasten to add  )


----------



## Threevok (25 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The angled boards are crying out for some stunts!! (Not by me, I hasten to add  )



The first thing I was thinking of doing when I saw that pic


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Apr 2019)

My bike and daughters bike on Starks bridge over the Ellesmere canal at Whixall


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2019)

Tyringham Bridge, on today's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

My Marin on @PeteXXX bridge 












And some of the work that is being done .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> My Marin on @PeteXXX bridge
> 
> View attachment 465176
> 
> .


As @Threevok says.. Needs some stunts doing on/off it..


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2019)

A bridge on the Brampton Valley Way on t'other day's ride. 
And some bullrushes..


----------



## dave r (13 May 2019)

Hampton Lucy on the Edge of Charlcote Park with the Charlcote Water Mill in the background.


----------



## CharlesF (15 May 2019)

On the very uninteresting Millennium Bridge looking towards Bells Bridge and then the Squinty Bridge


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 May 2019)

Found this bridge this morning in Radcliffe near Bury, Lancashire.

Spot the Marin


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2019)

Thorner: the bridge over the ford


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2019)

I think there was a ford here before the bridge.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (1 Jun 2019)

Clifton suspension bridge


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 Jun 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2019)

After last weeks quiet interesting bridge, here is a quite mundane bridge. 





Over the M3 near Virginia Water.


----------



## GilesM (9 Jun 2019)

A couple of pics on the Union Bridge across the Tweed, it moves around a wee bit when a car goes over


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2019)

My bike on the humpback bridge over The Bridgewater Canal in Worsley.


----------



## rualexander (13 Jun 2019)

Invercauld Bridge (aka Old Brig o' Dee)


----------



## Vantage (18 Jun 2019)

Warburton Bridge.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Jun 2019)

_Under_ rather than _on. _I like it for the stupidly low headroom


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2019)

My Holdsworth Record with it's new Snub Nosed Brooks saddle . A modification which doesn't enhance the cycling experience .


----------



## ren531 (1 Jul 2019)

Can you explain the stub noised brooks mod, reason I ask i have a 1952 hill special with a brooks saddle that has the front tip cut off for some reason, but is yours a new saddle or an old new saddle


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2019)

Feeder for the canal


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Hampton Lucy on the Edge of Charlcote Park with the Charlcote Water Mill in the background.
> 
> 
> View attachment 466370



With a 6 foot depth warning for floods??

Same bridge, I think??

2014, when we stayed at the pub/hotel there_ 'Charlecoat Pheasant'_



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202622490675737&set=a.3811628141503&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202622489755714&set=a.3811628141503&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202622490355729&set=a.3811628141503&type=3&theater


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> With a 6 foot depth warning for floods??
> 
> Same bridge, I think??
> 
> ...




Same bridge, the watermill is open about once a month and is well worth a visit, they also do lovely cakes and bread, my problem was the cakes were too strong for my system and gave me the squirts.


----------



## wonderloaf (9 Jul 2019)

Aldermarston Bridge early this morning:


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2019)

The Moulton Packhorse bridge on the way to Newmarket this afternoon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2019)

Earlier this afternoon

On one bridge. looking at another two

I'm on Ferry Lane bridge (over the River Calder) on the road between Stanley & Altofts


The 'Bow-String' Aquaduct carries the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal. over the Calder
Grade 1 listed, built 1837 - 1839

There's a modern concrete aquaduct behind it, as there was a lot of bulk carriage on the canal, & the old bridge was suffering from hits by barges, the new one opened in the mid 1970s
Plus larger bulk-carrier barges were too close to the bottom of the 'tank', & could (feasibly) rupture it, allowing the Canal to empty into the river, & subsequent risks of the lack of (water) pressure contributing to collapses of the canal banks







This refers to the road-bridge that I'm on






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261690-stanley-ferry-aqueduct-normanton#.XSilkXdFzIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/878958

Both seen, from the next road-bridge, over the A&CNC; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6093010


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2019)

My CX on a bridge behind Billing Aquadrome, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

Found this lovely almost Venice like bridge this morning


----------



## wonderloaf (3 Aug 2019)

Swing bridge on the Kennet and Avon Canal between Woolhampton and Thatcham, with Heale's Lock in the background.


----------



## FolderBeholder (6 Aug 2019)

On a bridge, near another bridge and both crossing Pismo Creek on California’s central coast at Pismo Beach.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2019)

Two bridges over the river Thames.


----------



## wonderloaf (13 Aug 2019)

Bridge over the River Beaulieu, next to the tide mill. From this morning's ride around the New Forest.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

My CX on a bridge by a lock, in Stoke Bruerne, on today's ride.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2019)

This is my Carlton Kermesse at Reybridge this afternoon . It was very hot !


----------



## rualexander (25 Aug 2019)

Falls of Tarf, Bedford Bridge.


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

On a bridge and in front of water


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Aug 2019)

An old one but on a bridge :-)


----------



## Ian H (1 Sep 2019)

Redhayes Bridge (they painted it the wrong colour!).


----------



## FolderBeholder (2 Sep 2019)

Ian H said:


> Redhayes Bridge (they painted it the wrong colour!).
> 
> View attachment 483061


YES they did....what were they thinking? (A “No-Brainer”)


----------



## Phaeton (3 Sep 2019)

About to cross a dyke on a Bridleway just outside Scrooby in Nottinghamshire, maybe we need a new category MBIFO an obstruction. How you are supposed to be able to get a horse through there is beyond me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2019)

I used the search, but can't find this one used already (or a previously taken photograph)
Circa 12:30, today

_Aire & Calder Navigation Canal_
Between 'Stanley Ferry'(*1 *&* 2*) & Birkwood Lock 

It's a bridge. spanning a stream, that passes under the Canal

I'll call it a bridge, as it has parapets
A culvert would not have them?








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843521
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843528



*1.* Where there's a magnificent 'Bow-String aquaduct, carrying the_ 'A&CNC_' over the River Calder
Plus, the British Waterways workshops, where most lock-gates, for the north of England are made

*2.* The aquaduct, & workshops are just to the other side of the bridge, in the background
(my usual route to, & home from, work)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2019)

Can we have under the bridge??
Circa 12:40, today

*Birkwood Bridge*
_Aire & Calder Navigation Canal_
Approaching Birkwood Lock, from 'Stanley Ferry







The bridge is 'full-width', & would cope with 2-way traffic, but is just an occupation bridge, & also gives access to the Lock-Keepers house
It was built to this width, as there's no alterations/signs of widening the abutments

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843535


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2019)

MBIFO a semi abandoned bridge, near Brackmills.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Sep 2019)

This used to be a bridge over the Didcot to Newbury railway, but it was filled in along with significant parts of the cutting with waste landfill and then topped with whatever to take it back to nature.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2019)

My bike on the Iron Aquaduct, (a bridge full of water) near Milton Keynes, on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2019)

The _'Trash Screen Bridge_' at _Stanley Ferry_
Crossing the River Calder, & adjacent to the 2 aquaducts, taking the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal over it
There's a fair amount of water in it, due to the weeks heavy rain













I was riding back from watching the start of the mens race, from Leeds today, when I saw the water levels under the road bridge, & detoured a few dozen yards onto the bridge

Normal water levels, as seen from the 'new' aquaduct; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4907910







It can get substantially higher, this was 26th December 2015, the same day that Tadcaster Bridge collapsed




This is a more usual view, with the 2 aquaducts, & the_ 'Trash Screen_' to the left of shot
If you could see it, that it, but it's inline with the tent, from my viewpoint


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Sep 2019)

My bike on a bridge on the Thames path yesterday, with a railway bridge in the background.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Two images from my recent holiday in Cumbria came down to Glasson Dock, rode the coastal path back to Lancaster & then returned via the Lancaster canal & Glasson Dock Branch


----------



## addictfreak (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## addictfreak (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

On the new cycle-path/bridleway/footpath at _*Whitwood Junction*_

(ex) _Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway _(Methley Branch), which is what it was built as

The 'line' was from Cutsyke, up to Methley, & intersected the _Midland Railway_s Normanton - Leeds line at Pinders Bridge
Plus a branch ran off towards Lofthouse, via Stanley (the _Great Northern, North Eastern &_ _Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway Joint Branch)_






Looking down the side





Castleford behind me
Normanton & Wakefield KirkGate, to the left
Woodlesford & Leeds, to the right



It's been built where the blue circle is, in the map below the photograph;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5651831


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2019)

Someone will know, why it's in this thread 











The signs are approximately where the '27' is, in the map below the Geograph picture
Mindst you, before dinnertime tomorrow, that skyline will have changed forever

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3272614


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2019)

On the bridge, over the run-off, from the Ornamental Lakes
Temple Newsam
Leeds











I was there, as I'd ridden down 'Avenue Woods' (from Bullerthorpe Lane), to see the '_Jonathon Noble Memorial Cyclo-Cross'_
(organised by Seacroft Wheelers)

I did forget, however, how steep the end of the Avenue was, & how narrow the track was
I did find out, though, how slippery it was today.................

NO!, I didn't fall off, but the back wheel was on the point of locking all the way down

(nearer to Bullerthorpe Lane)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Someone will know, why it's in this thread
> 
> View attachment 488798
> 
> ...




The towns name has its origins in Latin

_'Pons_' (a bridge)
_'Fractus_' (broken)

Hence the pub, in the town; '_The Broken Bridge_' (& the reason for inclusion, in this particular thread)




The name alludes to a collapsed earlier structure at FerryBridge
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5031225


----------



## Zimbob (17 Oct 2019)

Having finally figured out how to post from my 'phone, a couple from this summer :





Somewhere near Fort Augustus, after the Corrieyairack Pass.






And one from my French tour, on a Randonee Route through the marais, in Normandy. 

And this is one from near Ben Alder, the bridge was sturdier than it looks 😊


----------



## Vantage (21 Oct 2019)

Found this today...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2019)

My R.E.W Reynolds fixed wheel on the foot bridge over the main St Pancras line earlier today.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

My Kingpin on Westminster Bridge this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2019)

A bridge, in the dusk, over Talavera Way, on today's ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2019)

Alex H said:


> Bridge over the Coquet in Felton
> 
> View attachment 418881



@Alex H



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218666279760437&set=a.10213582673593460&type=3&theater



That route was, as you may (may not?) know, was the Great North Road, with a drop to the bridge, from either side
If you open this link, you can see the very awkward approaches
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4440986


We had a week in Northumbria (14th-18th Oct), & parts of the journey allowed me to follow the old (pre-bypasses) _GNR_, when my wife was amenable to it...……….... or didn't realise_👼_


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2019)

The Drôme at Blacons:


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Oct 2019)

And the Roanne at Vercheny:


----------



## wonderloaf (1 Nov 2019)

A couple from today's ride around Overton, taken on a bridge over the River Test.


----------



## Stu Smith (2 Nov 2019)

My Ribble against the Ribblehead viaduct backdrop.....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2019)

My CX on the pedestrian bridge at the back of Weston Favel shops, on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2019)

My CX on a bridge over the Nene..


----------



## graham56 (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Drzdave58 (8 Dec 2019)

My Electra Mulholland 3i


----------



## Drzdave58 (8 Dec 2019)

My Dahon curve d3


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2019)

My CX on a bridge over the A45 on today's ride.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2019)

On a very small bridge


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2019)

Road to Loch na Meal on Mull. I often stop here as a nice place to sit and contemplate for a while.


----------



## figbat (22 Dec 2019)

Bridge over the long-abandoned Didcot, Newbury & Southampton railway line - this one is just north of Compton on the Berks/Oxon border.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2019)

Not really feasible to get a picture on the bridge but this is Connel Bridge in the background. Christmas Day afternoon. Too knackered after this morning trike jaunt so a gentle cycle this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2019)

A slippery soggy leaf strewn bridge over Talavera Way, and my CX, on today's little ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jan 2020)

At Saillans:


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2020)

A slightly mildewed wooden bridge on yesterday's ride.


----------



## RMFrance (7 Jan 2020)

Here's my 1981 Peugeot PF10 at a spot on the 'old' Poitiers - Angoulême railway line, on my regular evening circuit:




I've since replaced the Unicanitor saddle with a nice old Brooks Pro.


----------



## figbat (18 Jan 2020)

Self-explanatory


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2020)

My CX on a bridleway bridge, over the A14, on last nights ride.
@biggs682 we ride over this one, remember? 🤔


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Feb 2020)

My Specialized Crux pictured on the bridge over the Rive Ure at Wensley, Wensleydale.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 502834
> 
> 
> My CX on a bridleway bridge, over the A14, on last nights ride.
> @biggs682 we ride over this one, remember? 🤔



@PeteXXX i use it loads now and considering i never even knew it existed till we rode over it 
Must be due another ride soon ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX i use it loads now and considering i never even knew it existed till we rode over it
> Must be due another ride soon ?


It's a handy cut through, especially with all that new industry spring up there!
Yes, but I'm not riding too much at the mo. Soon, hopefully


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Feb 2020)

Picture of my bike on the bridge that got washed away in the floods, Grinton Moor, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

_Stanley Ferry Trash Screen Bridge_
It's a few yards upstream of the aquaduct carrying the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal over the River Calder
It also carries the _'Wakefield Wheel'_ (circular route, around the WF boundaries)
https://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Wakefield_Wheel-Cycle-Route-625.html













A lot of debris had been washed downstream, some may even have come from as far as Todmorden & Hebden Bridge!











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4740035

As seen from the bridge carrying Birkwood Road over the 'A&CNC' (my ride-route to/from work)
The Trash Screen is out of shot to the left
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6093010


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Feb 2020)

A couple from last week's French sun - at Sainte Croix in the Drôme valley, and in the Roanne valley.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

A picture of my Carlton Clubman on a test ride .


----------



## figbat (17 Mar 2020)

A West Hendred bridge


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Mar 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2020)

A local cyclepath bridge


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2020)

My Raleigh Record Ace this afternoon using the same Wheels and saddle from my Carlton Clubman.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Stanley Ferry Trash Screen Bridge_
> It's a few yards upstream of the aquaduct carrying the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal over the River Calder
> It also carries the _'Wakefield Wheel'_ (circular route, around the WF boundaries)
> https://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Wakefield_Wheel-Cycle-Route-625.html
> ...




I rode over that yesterday, & a clear-up team appeared to be starting work on it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Monday 23rd

'Blue Bridge'
(over) River Calder
'Half-Moon'/Kirkthorpe - EastMoor
Wakefield

In summer, a few of the local Darwin Award contenders jump off it


















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6095549

From the north-west bank (left in my 3rd picture)
Rail for bike wheels
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5272926


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Dating back to August 2018

It's not a stone wall, it's the bridge over the railway, just to the north-east of Normanton Station
It's also the joining/dividing of two road names
Altofts Road, to the right
Station Road, to the left






The bridge can be seen in the background
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2043184


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Under the bridge?

Barnsley Canal ('abandoned' in the mid 1950s)
Waterton Hall (under the drive to)

September 2018

Very different lighting on the rear now!

Note the grooves from wet tow-ropes on the iron corner plate
















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2027806

Site of the worlds first nature reserve & chasing UNESCO World Heritage listing
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4237617
https://www.watertonparkhotel.co.uk/hotel/history/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/walton_1.shtml (the creatures are in Wakefield Museum, as is his Cayman)
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...hreat-estate-designated-heritage-site-1820098

http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba36.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2020)

Today, during my_ allowed exercise_

There was a bridge here, Honest!!
I'll bet that at least 40& of the local residents don't know it's there (or was...)I
It's a lot drier than it normally is< it was part of one of my cross-country routes, when I was running (*1*)











https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3406198

They may know of the other one, that spanned New Road (B6133) by the 'Cross Keys' pub
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2590247
Or maybe regard it as a wall?

This bridge was by the *N *of _Snydale Branch_
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.68687&lon=-1.39000&layers=168&b=1




1. 2014 XC


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Mar 2020)

Hinemoa Valley Road Bridge, Kaitawa, New Zealand ... from where I luckily managed to get back before things kicked off.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2020)

My Raleigh Record Ace On The Roebuck bridge . I fitted a different rear mech and some new bar tape.
The building in the background used to be the Roebuck pub from which the bridge got it's name.
I can remember my Dad taking me out there on a Sunday afternoon on the crossbar seat on his bike .
I used to eat Cheddar Cheese Straws on the way back home .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2020)

'Occupation Bridge'
Over M62
Parkfield Lane

Looking west
The blue junction sign, in the distance is the 1 mile board, for jct 31









No pictures taken from the bridge, but this is it, & looking same direction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1323986

Following it, into Pontefract Park


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2020)

Today, during my_ allowed exercise
_
It appears to be simply a reinforced concrete casting, with a circular water channel
The sides seem to be the steel plating that's normally used to hold up river banks & such, with the ends being a large PCV sewer pipe, or similat









There's no picture on Geograph, & the map shown is out of date
But, if you look at the map, it's approximately 1/2way between the blue-circle & the marked 'LC', which is a foot crossing! (taking it as a straight line)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/191209


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

Over the A 34 Near Chilton today, normally this would be very busy on a Saturday morning.


----------



## figbat (28 Mar 2020)

You can almost see my house from there.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Mar 2020)

From yesterday's commute on Green Dragon bridge in Cambridge,just before the wind blew it over


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

The MTB on a foot bridge over the A34 in Chilton, south of Didcot at about 9.30 this morning, normally this would cars and trucks all along here.


----------



## figbat (30 Mar 2020)

Seriously, now you're just stalking! I walk and ride over that bridge to the garden centre all the time.


----------



## figbat (2 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The MTB on a foot bridge over the A34 in Chilton, south of Didcot at about 9.30 this morning, normally this would cars and trucks all along here.
> View attachment 511426


Snap(ish)


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> A West Hendred bridge
> 
> View attachment 508801



@figbat Snap (ish) back at ya.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

Harwell Village footpath bridge.


----------



## FrankCrank (5 Apr 2020)

Risky, one slip and then a big splosh.


----------



## figbat (5 Apr 2020)

Didcot, Newbury and Southampton line bridge.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 487004
> 
> 
> My bike on the Iron Aquaduct, (a bridge full of water) near Milton Keynes, on yesterday's ride.



Just outside old Wolverton, I’ll dig around as I have some of the same


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> Just outside old Wolverton, I’ll dig around as I have some of the same


I ride over it, there and back, when I pedal to MK for my annual HGV medical 😷


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2020)

My CX on a bridge over Billing Way..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Apr 2020)

I don't think I've used this 'under' image before???











Looking from the bypass; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/368530


It once carried a line to Don Pedro Colliery, at Loscoe (a long gone village, now 'under' Normanton Industrial Estate)
Seen spanning BeckBridge Lane;
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.69648&lon=-1.39796&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Deafie (7 Apr 2020)

Did a loop of Central Park in Manhattan and Prospect Park in Brooklyn the other day and took this on the Union Street bridge over looking the delightful Gowanus Canal in Brooklyn. We haven't had much sunshine lately so it was a real treat to be out


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2020)

River Yealm, New England


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2020)

Mine from a couple of days ago. Bridge over the River Earn in Perthshire.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2020)

In the current situation, I was hoping to get it clear of traffic, but it wasn't to be...


----------



## sheddy (11 Apr 2020)

No bridges of note here so -
https://www.channel5.com/show/britains-greatest-bridges/


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Apr 2020)

sheddy said:


> No bridges of note here so -
> https://www.channel5.com/show/britains-greatest-bridges/



It’s not about the bridge .......


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Apr 2020)

And to prove my point, not a notable bridge

Over the Ouse at Little Linford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2020)

During my _allowed exercise _today
(chose as secluded/quiet route as I could)

_Shann House Bridge _(it appears to be called?)
Off Station Road; across River Aire
Mickletown

Looking north, into St Aidens







On the causeway at the other side, between the two main, & *very* deep!!! (*1*) lakes, looking to the rather large Bucyrus Erie BE 1150 drag-line (*2*)






*1. *St Aidens was an open-cast site, that was flooded, by the (adjacent) RIver Aire
Deep?, it's approaching 200feet, & took almost 3 days to fill the hole!!, with the Aire flowing backwards......
I once went on a tour of the site, on an open-day (pre flooding!!!), it felt odd to be so far down
https://www.methleyarchive.org/minnet-collection/st-aidens-flood-methley-mppt037/


*2. *It's a big beastie, & impressive to get close to; http://www.walkingdragline.org/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2020)

During my _allowed exercise _today
(chose as secluded/quiet route as I could)

_Caroline Bridge_
(again, over River Aire)
1/2 mile or so east of _Shann House Bridge_
(back into) Mickletown







Looking back towards St Aidens


----------



## Deafie (12 Apr 2020)

Brooklyn Bridge at 12 pm on a Saturday, normally packed with tourists and difficult to ride, then the pier at Coney island, not really a bridge, but kinda bridgey. Half a bridge. Quite windy today so got a good workout.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Apr 2020)

Crossing a river, early morning in South Korea.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Apr 2020)

Several years ago, crossing one of the many streams that feed the Loire, a field full of poppies just ahead.


----------



## wonderloaf (12 Apr 2020)

About 6:30 Saturday morning on a bridge over Junction 7 of the M3, normally even at this time it would be really busy but at the moment .. nothing. Spooky. Still it was a nice sunrise!


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Apr 2020)

A bridge over the A5d in Milton Keynes, very unusual to see so little traffic


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Apr 2020)

A bridge from my youth

Bancroft in Milton Keynes, just 200 m from the ruins of the Roman villa I’ve posted about before

As a kid, I’d ride through here on my grifter, it is now in the middle of a nice housing estate but when I was a kid, nothing, don’t get me wrong it’s well preserved as part of the Loughton valley reserve with the concrete cows a half mile away but I still miss those days riding around basically archaeology sites and empty fields


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2020)

Another on the Chesterfield Canal


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

I don't know what 'C. C. Size Bridge' means.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Apr 2020)

Over the railway just outside Castlethorpe, just off cycle route 6


----------



## And (13 Apr 2020)

Went to see the neighbours earlier to see if they needed anything....


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2020)

The A30 at Daisymount, near Exeter


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2020)

The M5 at Exeter was somewhat busier yesterday, but still only a fraction of normal:


----------



## Deafie (16 Apr 2020)

The Verrazano bridge looking north west, then the George Washington Bridge, again looking north west


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

Deafie said:


> The Verrazano bridge looking north west, then the George Washington Bridge, again looking north west


Ive cycled over both of those. And about this time last year sailed underneath the Verrazano on the QM2.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Didcot, Newbury and Southampton line bridge.
> View attachment 512757


Weather is bit different today.


----------



## figbat (18 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Weather is bit different today.
> View attachment 515952


Same bridge? Looks different.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Weather is bit different today.
> View attachment 515952



I like that picture


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Same bridge? Looks different.


Actually I think you’re right, it’s a different bridge.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Apr 2020)

From my hour out today, the railway bridge between Old Bradwell and Loughton Valley Park, a place I spent most evenings of my youth Riding around a local spot nicknamed the Hills and Hollows


----------



## Deafie (19 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ive cycled over both of those. And about this time last year sailed underneath the Verrazano on the QM2.


If you cycled over the Verrazano Bridge it must have been the 5 Boro Bike Tour, that is one of the highlights for me


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

Deafie said:


> If you cycled over the Verrazano Bridge it must have been the 5 Boro Bike Tour, that is one of the highlights for me


Yes, The Fragrant MrsP and I did the 5 Boro's bike tour in 2015 , great fun.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

corr


EltonFrog said:


> Yes, The Fragrant MrsP and I did the 5 Boro's bike tour in 2015 , great fun.


correction it was 2013


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

Today's bridge is a canal bridge over a river, I just love these, just the engineering to take water over water, I'm easily pleased.


----------



## robjh (19 Apr 2020)

At Wicken Fen in Cambridgeshire today


----------



## Alex H (21 Apr 2020)

Bridge over the Aln - Lesbury, Northumberland


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

Not a modern architecture person but I like that


----------



## Alex H (21 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not a modern architecture person but I like that


Newer than I thought it was (2004), but a lot better than the 15th century one it replaced


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2020)

Another one over the old Didcot Newbury branch line.


----------



## chriswoody (23 Apr 2020)

The Hydro Electric plant this morning crossing over the River Aller.





A more conventional image of the crossing:


----------



## Alex H (24 Apr 2020)

Aln Valley Railway viaduct over the River Aln.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2020)

A rather small bridge at Thorverton today:


----------



## newfhouse (26 Apr 2020)

The rather picturesque M25 Junction 8.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Apr 2020)

newfhouse said:


> View attachment 518093
> 
> The rather picturesque M25 Junction 8.


Yes, know it well because of the beautiful Gatton Bottom road - one of the best descents around! 
Quality looking looking frame too - maybe a Cliff Shrubb?


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (26 Apr 2020)

Smestow valley, Castlecroft, Wolverhampton to Wombourne.
Disused railway line.


----------



## newfhouse (26 Apr 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Quality looking looking frame too - maybe a Cliff Shrubb?


The chap I bought it from thought it might be; I just nodded along as it’s way beyond my competence. It’s a lovely engaging ride whatever the provenance.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Apr 2020)

After yesterday's busy-ness on the roads, today was quieter - this is the A30 near Exeter:


----------



## Drzdave58 (27 Apr 2020)

My moulton tsr on a beautiful day


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2020)

The new bridge crossing the Ipswich - Felixstowe rail line. Steps to the right, gentle slope for bikes & horses to the left.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2020)

Bridge over a part-time stream/boggy section

Upton/North Elmsall
Doncaster Road (A638)

There's no picture on Geograph, but it's reached via this gate
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4341623

Not far away, there's a railway platform standing in the same woods!
It was Upton & North Elmsall Station, all the buildings are gone though

Apologies for the quality, but I think my camera was having issues with the A/F in the dappled sunlight






http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/sport-h...rks-and-countryside/parks/upton-country-park?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2020)

Today
During 'allowed exercise'


_Holmfield Lane bridge_
From Sheepwalk Lane/Stranglands Lane (road between Glasshougton & FerryBridge)
This crosses/underpasses the 'new' A1 & the M62, at the 'new' junction that avoids Ferrybridge 'services' roundabout)

Approaching from Stranglands/Sheepwalk (north side)












The slip-roads to the 'new' A1, from the east-bound M62
South-bound A1, to the left
North-bound, to the right








A quiet M62
I'm looking westbound, the blue sings are the '1 mile' for jct 32






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3514823

*EDIT @ 17:25*

The foot bridge can just be made out in this aerlal shot, crossing over where the slip-roads join the westbound M62
Northbound 'new' A1 disappearing right
Southbound 'new' A1, & the (eastwards) M62 (before they diverge) to the left
Westbound M62, heading towards the top-left of the picture

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/56468


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2020)

A baby bridge at Clyst St George


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

Facing Northbound on the A1 near Elkesley Nottinghamshire






Within Cresswell Crags Prehistoric Gorge


----------



## Mr Celine (1 May 2020)

The bike is on Drygrange new bridge. (A68, steel cantilevered box girder built 1973.) 

Down below is the top of Drygrange old bridge. ( Built for the Lauder - Jedburgh turnpike it then became the A68 and is now only open to pedestrians and cyclists. Three masonry spans built 1780.) 

In the background is Leaderfoot viaduct. (Built for the Berwickshire Railway, a subsidiary of the NBR. 19 spans, sandstone with brick arches built 1865 closed 1967.


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

The one in the background is gorgeous


----------



## figbat (2 May 2020)

Not really on a bridge, not even sure it is really a bridge?


----------



## And (2 May 2020)

Iron Bridge, Matlock


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2020)

My Coventry Eagle Triple Ace Convertible Tandem this afternoon on a test ride this afternoon. I cobbled up a gear change system so that I could try out the gears.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2020)

A gert big bridge today. If you've ever headed south to Devon on the M5, this is the excellent one that spans the sandstone cliffs where the M5 splits into the A38 and A30.


----------



## Alex H (3 May 2020)

The (Percy) Lion Bridge, Alnwick


----------



## figbat (3 May 2020)

Oxford-Paddington mainline, over a bridlepath north of Ardington Wick. The puddle under the bridge was surprisingly deep and uneven.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 May 2020)

Crossing over a little brook at Shenton, near Market Bosworth. Looks remarkably like my profile pic.....


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2020)

A baby blossom bridge bike


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> View attachment 519694
> 
> 
> Crossing over a little brook at Shenton, near Market Bosworth. Looks remarkably like my profile pic.....



I've ridden over that bridge a few times.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've ridden over that bridge a few times.


Yeah it forms part of many of my regular routes. That day, the sun lent itself to the beautiful backdrop.


----------



## And (4 May 2020)

A 38 again - this time near Ripley, Derbyshire


----------



## And (5 May 2020)

Me again - Derwent Garden Bridge, Matlock Bath


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 May 2020)

And said:


> Me again - Derwent Garden Bridge, Matlock Bath
> 
> View attachment 520225


Gotta love a bit of Matlock! Always used to take my lads to Matlock Bath when they were younger, nowadays I’m planning to get Bank Road and Riber done on the bike!


----------



## And (6 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Gotta love a bit of Matlock! Always used to take my lads to Matlock Bath when they were younger, nowadays I’m planning to get Bank Road and Riber done on the bike!


Well, Noodle, we live at the very top of the Bank hillside, so are very familiar with tired legs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2020)

I know I've added the CGR at this bridge. but not sure about _'Preston'_?
I decided to use it, as I was going to talk to someone about selling it to him (but didn't see him)

The road bridge, carrying the Stanley - Altofts road, over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, at 'Stanley Ferry'
Circa 06:30 today


Not the best quality, iPhone picture






The older Grade 1 listed aquaduct to the right


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6093010

https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Ferry-History.html


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 May 2020)

The 531 under a fine brick viaduct near Selling, Kent.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 May 2020)

Lambeth Bridge and the tail end of the red arrows on VE day anniversary - almost missed them - was expecting them to fly over Parliament towards the Bridge but they came across from the south of the river.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2020)

This is a bit of a spot the difference pictures on a bridge . They were taken on two separate










rides on my recently built Carlton Cobra.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 May 2020)

It seems that many people are still sticking to the message in Devon... here's the A30 near Exeter today:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 May 2020)

Featured before, not long after it opened
(mid 2018)

Riding home from work, the 'xc' route

_Ramsdens Bridge_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Adjacent to 'Stanley Ferry Marina'

Looking towards the Aquaducts over the River Calder











The old bridge, taken out of use, due to age/decreptitude, & toll-takers cottage
(now 'washing'/chemical toilet emptying facilities for the bargees)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1277807


----------



## And (11 May 2020)

Wolfscote Dale (_nearly _on the bridge)






'The Pinch' (Staffs/Derbys border)


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Shenton on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Shenton on yesterday's ride.
> 
> View attachment 521633


Are you copying me? My profile pic is on that bridge!


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Are you copying me? My profile pic is on that bridge!



Its a bridge I've been using for more years than I care to remember, the antiques centre is just down the road from there, a lovely place to have a wander round, and there's several nice cafes nearby.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 May 2020)

Today
During my 'allowed exercise'

_'Bridle-Bridge'_
Normanton Bypass
(A655)










Looking north-west towards the roundabout with Wakefield Road, at Woodhouse Common
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675383






It joins up with Elsicker Lane, at the southern side, then as part of the 'Wakefield Wheel', has the option of heading east, on the wonderfully named _Butchers Gap Lane





_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 May 2020)

Today
During my 'allowed exercise

Hammer Lane
Sharlston Common

Crossing the Wakefield KirkGate - Streethouse _ Featherstone - Pontefract Tanshelf railway line





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1356827


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2020)

The Sir Bobby Robson footbridge over the river in Ipswich (I really should have positioned the bike better!)


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2020)

A narrow bridge, crossing the Nene overflow into Billing Mill, on today's ride..


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2020)

This isn't strictly a bridge, but it acts as one. My bike (and @Littgull with his) on the magnificent Hewenden viaduct near Cullingworth, West Yorkshire.






It forms part of the Great Northern Railway Trail which hopefully will eventually be extended through the 2.2 km Queensbury tunnel towards Bradford.


----------



## Littgull (13 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> This isn't strictly a bridge, but it acts as one. My bike (and @Littgull with his) on the magnificent Hewenden viaduct near Cullingworth, West Yorkshire.
> 
> View attachment 522113
> 
> ...


Yes that was an impressive viaduct and trail, Colin. One of many of our highly enjoyable rides out together.

When this pesky COVID 19 virus is beaten we will most certainly repeat.

Here's a bridge I crossed the other day over the River Roch on my mtb at the derelict Crimble Mill in between Rochdale and Heywood. The site is earmarked for 250 luxury new houses under the Greater Manchester Spacial Framework Plan. There is lots of local opposition to it. Also a picture of the derelict Crimble Mill.

My usual route out from home and back for the first and last 4 or 5 miles of rides is the Rochdale Canal towpath. However, since the COVID situation and lockdown the towpath is too narrow to ensure safe social distancing. This has led me to seek out and discover some very quiet, local and quite obscure tracks to facilitate a variety of short local loops.


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2020)

Littgull said:


> Yes that was an impressive viaduct and trail, Colin. One of many of our highly enjoyable rides out together.
> 
> When this pesky COVID 19 virus is beaten we will most certainly repeat.


Unfortunately, I could see that being months away, or even next year!



Littgull said:


> Here's a bridge I crossed the other day over the River Roch on my mtb at the derelict Crimble Mill in between Rochdale and Heywood. The site is earmarked for 250 luxury new houses under the Greater Manchester Spacial Framework Plan. There is lots of local opposition to it. Also a picture of the derelict Crimble Mill.


I have never looked at that area on the OS map before because it is sandwiched between built-up areas that I don't venture into, except when guided by you!

Off topic comment: I can see why there would be opposition to luxury homes there. If they must build housing there, it would be good if they saved the mill instead and converted that, the way that have done in many places round here. Example, Woodhouse Mill on the side of the Rochdale canal near Todmorden...






(Looks like there might be a rising damp problem for the bottom floor of apartments! )

Other fine local mill conversions - HERE.


----------



## Littgull (14 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Unfortunately, I could see that being months away, or even next year!
> 
> 
> I have never looked at that area on the OS map before because it is sandwiched between built-up areas that I don't venture into, except when guided by you!
> ...


Yes, I agree Colin, definitely better to save the mill structure and convert. Nice pics of such in your link.

I just remembered, here are a couple of pics I took last week on another bimble using previously undiscovered tracks (all decently surfaced). This was accessed via a lane from the outskirts of Castleton (near Rochdale). It's the footbridge over the normally very busy M627 between Rochdale and Oldham. See how quiet the motorway is due to Lockdown!


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2020)

On The Leeds - Liverpool Canal, by the path up to Haigh Hall, near Wigan.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 May 2020)

Alex H said:


> The (Percy) Lion Bridge, Alnwick
> 
> View attachment 519680


Which was '_The Great North Road' _& a feared climb up_ The Peth_


----------



## briantrumpet (18 May 2020)

The listed 16th-century bridge at Ashton in the Teign Valley


----------



## Alex H (18 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _The Peth_


???


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Which was '_The Great North Road' _& a feared climb up_ The Peth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The name of the hill/road, up to Alnwick and BaliffGate (where the entrance to the Castle is)
October, last year


----------



## Alex H (18 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The name of the hill/road, up to Alnwick and BaliffGate (where the entrance to the Castle is)
> October, last year



Thought you might know why it's called that.

Seems to be 'path'

There is also one in Denwick, Wooler, Felton and Allendale - all Northumbrian places
Strangely Morpeth does not have one 

Edit: - found it 

PETH, a path ; especially one that is steep and narrow. 
The word occurs in more than nine place-names in 
Northumberland, as in Mor/>tfA, and Kemmell's or Gamel!' s 
path, near the head of Coquet. In a document of 1249 this is 
spelt Campasfieth. " The Peth" also occurs alone.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 May 2020)

@Alex H

Seems quite appropriate

Richmond (North Yorkshire) has a street by the name of _Wynd _(as does Durham)
_Wynd_, for winding/narrow
https://www.richmond.org/guide/friary.php


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2020)

MBIFO, and on, the spiral Bridge over Talavera Way, on the rude back from Screwfix today..


----------



## And (19 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> ... on the rude back from Screwfix...


What was rude on the way back from Screwfix?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2020)

And said:


> What was rude on the way back from Screwfix?


Darn that predictive text


----------



## Drzdave58 (20 May 2020)

My latest acquirement


----------



## And (20 May 2020)

Is a boardwalk allowed? on the cycle track between Darley Dale and Rowsley


----------



## a.twiddler (20 May 2020)

Today's ride -a couple of bridges




The "Blue Bridge" which carries the A556 Northwich Bypass over the River Weaver near Hartford, facing East. There is another path on the other side of the barrier on the left which is probably the official cycle path but due to the high speed traffic which hurtles past only feet away, cyclists and pedestrians tend to use the path on which the bike is standing. If the barrier was between the path and the traffic, probably more cyclists would use it. Traffic is back to normal levels here, as far as I can tell. On the far side of this dual carriageway there is also a shared cycle/footpath.
Impressive riveted construction. I don't think they make 'em like that anymore.




This is the view upstream from the bridge. You can just see in the distance the viaduct which carries the West Coast Main line over the River Weaver. I had to climb through the railings shown on the left in the top photo to get enough distance between me and the bike to get the framing I wanted. Just After I took this photo a gust of wind pushed the bike upright and it teetered. I couldn't get back through the railings fast enough and down it went. No damage fortunately. I could have used the sidestand but I just wanted the upright shot.
Down below on the left is part of the cycle and pedestrian way which runs from Winsford to Northwich, the Weaver Way.




This is the bridge over the sluice channel at Vale Royal Locks, a little way further upstream from the distant viaduct shown in the last photo. This sluice controls the river level upstream as far as Winsford Flash. There are two locks here, both designed to take salt boats up to about 500 tons. The locks have gates at both ends, plus gates mid way, to conserve water when catering for smaller vessels. Some more photos might have been helpful! Unfortunately memory card was full, have to delete some stuff.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 May 2020)

Here's one from the archives.




Taken between Thornton and Awakeri in NZ.
That thing in the background, that looks like a volcano?
It's Mt Edgecumbe. It's a volcano.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2020)

MBIFO, and on, the spiral Bridge over Talavera Way, on the rude [sic] back from Sywell today..


----------



## Jody (21 May 2020)

In the valley at the bottom of Jacobs Ladder


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

MBIFO a long bridge over the river Nene and Grand Union Canal near Rothersthorpe on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2020)

I nearly forget this scaffold plank bridge on a trail behind Bradlaugh Fields this morning.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 May 2020)

Littgull said:


> Yes that was an impressive viaduct and trail, Colin. One of many of our highly enjoyable rides out together.
> 
> When this pesky COVID 19 virus is beaten we will most certainly repeat.
> 
> ...


What a waste of a fabulous looking building


----------



## Milkfloat (22 May 2020)

A fairly unremarkable bridge, but nicely decorated. @dave r might know it.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> View attachment 524121
> 
> 
> A fairly unremarkable bridge, but nicely decorated. @dave r might know it.



Its familiar but I can't place it, Leamington Spa perhaps?


----------



## Milkfloat (22 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Its familiar but I can't place it, Leamington Spa perhaps?



Close, it is Charlecote, I think you would only spot it if you had been past recently since it was decorated.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...x7d7c01bc403fdc02!8m2!3d52.208974!4d-1.614263


----------



## dave r (22 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Close, it is Charlecote, I think you would only spot it if you had been past recently since it was decorated.
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...x7d7c01bc403fdc02!8m2!3d52.208974!4d-1.614263



The one by the mill, I should have recognised that, its only been a couple of weeks since I last rode over it, I went that way earlier in the year and couldn't get through, it was badly flooded and I would have needed a mask and flippers.


----------



## And (22 May 2020)

Swing Bridge on the Cromford Canal at High Peak Junction


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

My bike on a bridge over the Thames at Culham Lock.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 May 2020)

All-City Super Professional on it's maiden trip on the bridge over the Great Ouse in Ely to Babylon.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 May 2020)

Elybazza61 said:


> All-City Super Professional on it's maiden trip on the bridge over the Great Ouse in Ely to Babylon.
> 
> View attachment 524600


Lovely bike - a beautiful frame.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely bike - a beautiful frame.



Thanks,not the lightest thing in the world though but it's not for thrashing around on; easy touring, utility work and commuting will be it's main uses.

Might sling some gnarlier tyres on and see how it is off the beaten track.


----------



## a.twiddler (25 May 2020)

My trusty Edinburgh Country Explorer on Acton Bridge Railway Bridge, in the village of Acton Bridge, next to the entrance to Acton Bridge Railway Station, not taken with a Bridge Camera, (pause for breath). Just wanted to see how many times I could get the word "bridge" in and still make sense. Should have panned left a bit in the first shot. Not far away is Acton Swing Bridge, which was built in around 1933 to carry the A49 over the river Weaver. This allowed salt boats of up to 500 tons to access the salt towns of Northwich and Winsford further upriver. This replaced a more ancient bridge. However, Acton Bridge was formerly called Acton in Delamere, to add to the confusion. So far I have not been able to find out the date of the name change, perhaps it was indeed around the time of the arrival of the railway.This bridge has a steep climb either side. A surprising number of cyclists whizzed past in both directions while I was taking these photos.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 May 2020)

On a bridle way bridge over the M1 somewhere near Hanslope during a banana stop




That’s looking southbound


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2020)

My CX on the bridge over the lake in the local golf club on yesterday's ride.


----------



## tommaguzzi (31 May 2020)

Tyne Bridge and my bike I have a Humber Bridge one somewhere, can't find it just now


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2020)

My bike on a rotten wooden bridge, on today's ride around MK


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 526904
> 
> 
> My bike on a rotten wooden bridge, on today's ride around MK


A bike on half a bridge. I'm surprised there's no barrier at the end.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> A bike on half a bridge. I'm surprised there's no barrier at the end.


I think it's a bridge that's been replaced and lifted then, dumped there, as it's open both ends.. 
The Bridge to Nowhere, or summat.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 526904
> 
> 
> My bike on a rotten wooden bridge, on today's ride around MK


You’ve got me, where is that @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> You’ve got me, where is that @PeteXXX


It's in Ouzel Valley Park North.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's in Ouzel Valley Park North.



thanks @PeteXXX


----------



## Solocle (7 Jun 2020)

A couple here:

















If anybody can work out the roads from the photos I'll be impressed.


----------



## Zipp2001 (8 Jun 2020)

Old railroad line turned into bike path.


----------



## Zipp2001 (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jun 2020)

Thorverton yesterday:


----------



## Willd (13 Jun 2020)

River Swift. The bridge normally stops cars that try to cross the ford in winter from getting swept further downstream.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Jun 2020)

At one of the wooden walkway bridges in Oare Gunpowder Works Country Park, former site of a large gunpowder factory & mill. There are remains of many original buildings, one shown here. An important historical industry in the area: sadly, in 1916, a massive explosion killed 115 people.


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2020)

One of my favourite local stone bridges.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

My bike on Caversham Bridge.


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Jun 2020)

Blimey - that was quite a trip.


----------



## And (17 Jun 2020)

Bridge over the Monsal Trail, Bakewell


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2020)

A quick stop over the A46, just north of Leicester.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jun 2020)

Branxholme Bridge where the A7 crosses the River Teviot south west of Hawick.


----------



## Alex H (24 Jun 2020)

Canongate Bridge, Alnwick


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Jul 2020)

River Tweed from Dryburgh suspension bridge.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2020)

Beggars Bridge, Glaisdale:





Railway bridge in the background.

Taken the day after I completed Coast-to-coast in a day. Those familiar with the local area will know that this is at the base of Limber Hill, which was the final punishing climb after a long 150-mile day in the saddle. Plenty of hills after this, but none as severe.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Jul 2020)

Martin's Bridge, B711, Teviotdale.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (29 Jul 2020)

Tyrly locks Shropshire , Shropshire union canal


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

On National Cycle Route 1, at Faversham Creek.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2020)

My bike on a bridge over the canoe centre, Hamtun.
How heavy is 5KN / M² 😏


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Aug 2020)

Crossing the River Trent on the Cloud Trail between Melbourne and Swarkestone, Derbyshire.


----------



## Willd (9 Aug 2020)

Foot bridge over the River Avon at Wolston


----------



## pjd57 (9 Aug 2020)

On the Forth and Clyde canal where it goes over Maryhill road.


----------



## RoadRider400 (10 Aug 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2020)

My Evo-2 on a wooden bridge over a marshy bit in MK


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2020)

My CX on a bridge over Talavera Way on yesterday's ride.


----------



## figbat (23 Aug 2020)

My Kingpin on a footbridge over the A34.


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Aug 2020)

Crossing over the M1 J23 at Loughborough.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Sep 2020)

Wyedale at the end of the Monsal Trail.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Sep 2020)

A1 M looking north , near Ayot Green. First geared ride for 9 weeks , took a few miles to get the “rhythm “


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2020)




----------



## Hardrock93 (14 Sep 2020)

Croix de Fer, Kinkell Bridge, Perthshire.


----------



## andrew_s (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2020)

My CX on a bridge over a weed-choked stream on the Washlands, behind Riverside retail chaos.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

My bike on the George Washington Bridge

(Somebody at the Old Buckenham airfield has a sense of humour


----------



## figbat (11 Oct 2020)

A4185 over the A34 looking north towards Didcot, Abingdon and Oxford.


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2020)

A very narrow footbridge. I couldn't compose the photo as I would have liked as the bridge was too narrow.


----------



## pjd57 (12 Oct 2020)

The river Kelvin, in Kelvingrove park.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Oct 2020)

The Leven. Looking towards Balloch from Dumbarton


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2020)

MBIFO and trying to get onto the Weetabix bridge on tonight's ride from work.
Take care if you're barrelling down the hill with your feet on the handlebars @biggs682, it's shut again!!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2020)

Thanks @PeteXXX


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2020)

Hardrock93 said:


> Croix de Fer, Kinkell Bridge, Perthshire.
> 
> View attachment 547202


Just noticed this......my neck of the woods. Lost count of how many times I've stopped on the bridge for a drink and admire the view.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks @PeteXXX


You can still get a bike through the barrier chicanes, but it's a bit tight. Especially in the pitch dark!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> You can still get a bike through the barrier chicanes, but it's a bit tight. Especially in the pitch dark!



i was actually intending to that way earlier but saw your post so went other way


----------



## tyred (18 Oct 2020)




----------



## chriswoody (18 Oct 2020)

This Summer on a narrow suspension bridge over the Soca River in Slovenia.


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## Spiderweb (23 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 8th October 2013
> A1 (now downgraded, due to the 'new' A1)
> 
> Looking down at 'Hartleys Bridge', which carried the _Great North Road_, over the River Aire, at Ferrybridge
> ...


An old thread I know but I’ve just seen your post! @Richard A Thackeray do you know any history on London Road, Towton? I often cross the wooden bridge over Cock Beck, I live less than a mile away but I can’t get my head around it ever been a road to London, it seems far too narrow in parts and it certainly isn’t the flattest routes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> An old thread I know but I’ve just seen your post! @Richard A Thackeray do you know any history on London Road, Towton? I often cross the wooden bridge over Cock Beck, I live less than a mile away but I can’t get my head around it ever been a road to London, it seems far too narrow in parts and it certainly isn’t the flattest routes.



@Spiderweb
It's a good route, it was the route before the_ TurnPiking_ of what is now the Tadcaster - Brotherton road
Obviously, the encroachment of the trees/farming/etc... wasn't the same back then

Try this site for some information; http://www.tadhistory.org.uk/OLRTAP/index.html

I've just re-read that, & it's interesting that they suggest a road crossed _Kettlemans Bridge, _now almost hidden in trees! (& nowhere near a water course)


----------



## KiterStu (25 Oct 2020)

Is under a bridge allowed? 😎


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2020)

@KiterStu

Yes!
(it's got a bridge in the picture)


----------



## Willd (7 Nov 2020)

Hmm, not strictly on a bridge, rather more under it, couldn't get access to the bridge itself


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## bagpuss (8 Nov 2020)

Back in 2014 I took this photo crossing the river Rhine at Karlsrule{Germany} en route to Salzburg Austria.



Rhine Bridge at Karlsruhe by rebalrid, on Flickr

Later on crossing into Austria over the river Inn.


River Inn . Crossing into Austria by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## pjd57 (9 Nov 2020)

Looking downstream from Glasgow city centre


----------



## bagpuss (10 Nov 2020)

Took this shot back in September when I rode over to Machynlleth from Derby . Back road Aberangell .Lovely route away from traffic .


Narrow way by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2020)

A bridge I've ridden over with @biggs682 in the past. It's a bridleway over the A14 near Burton Latimer.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2020)

My CX on a derilect bridge to nowhere, by Rushmere on today's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2020)

No1 grandson riding across a bridge on today's ride.. 👍🏼


----------



## Willd (29 Nov 2020)

MBIFO 2 canals - Oxford to the right and Coventry to the left.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> MBIFO 2 canals - Oxford to the right and Coventry to the left.
> 
> View attachment 560757


Those bridges are uncomfortable on a Road bike, aren't they 😂


----------



## Willd (29 Nov 2020)

I didn't even try riding up it, there were far too many people about 😄


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Dec 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 544876
> 
> A1 M looking north , near Ayot Green. First geared ride for 9 weeks , took a few miles to get the “rhythm “






Different bike ,same spot 3 months later.


----------



## shep (11 Dec 2020)




----------



## rockyroller (11 Dec 2020)

can't see the bike in these vids, but when I think bridge, I think of this old unpaved rail trail (The Ashuelot Recreational Rail Trail) in Western MA near VT


View: https://youtu.be/NtzUVoDHAiU



View: https://youtu.be/o2DvvXh1d1o



View: https://youtu.be/9KqpzW7RkDo


----------



## rockyroller (11 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> derilect bridge to nowhere, by Rushmere on today's ride.


that's gorgeous. love the green


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Dec 2020)

shep said:


> View attachment 562865


No secrets on the photo Gallery , where is it.


----------



## Wandrin (26 Dec 2020)

On a bridge with two bridges in the background.

Summer tour, on the way down the east coast of Scotland near Eyemouth


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2020)

Overstone Lake bridge on this morning's ride.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

Not only a bridge but a cathedral and a castle in the background. There can't be many places where you could get them all in one photo. Oh and a Cold War submarine.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2020)

The Clyst at Clyst Honiton today:


----------



## aytu_14 (2 Jan 2021)

My first biking journey

2017 / Fethiye, Mugla, Turkey


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jan 2021)

Near Broadclyst this morning, on my local exercise ride...


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

Just found this thread!

Beginning with an old one, Newcastle-upon-Tyne, Millennium Bridge, in "open" position.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

Newcastle-upon-Tyne, looking towards Gateshead, on the Tyne Bridge, with railway bridge way in the background.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

My wife's bike, about to go under Monkwearmouth Bridge, Sunderland. Is that allowed?


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jan 2021)

My wife's bike on a bridge over the A19, Boldon Colliery.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2021)

MBIFO, well, actually under, the bridge over Talavera Way on today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jan 2021)

A very very small bridge in Thorverton yesterday:


----------



## Fram (16 Jan 2021)




----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jan 2021)

Our bikes, infront of a bridge over the River Tweed, before lockdown and travel restrictions obviously


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

Not the best photo of a bridge.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2021)

The bridge over the M40 just outside Hockley Heath on my ride this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2021)

My CX on an icy bridge during this morning's ride.


----------



## vt2 (20 Jan 2021)

MIBFO bridge on the Fern Pass, Austria


----------



## Willd (22 Jan 2021)

The old bridge over the River Leam at Marton, new bridge to the right. A bit more water in the river than normal


----------



## Beespoke (22 Jan 2021)

Wheel delivery from back in the summer...


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jan 2021)

On the Grand Western Canal at Halberton today:


----------



## plantfit (6 Feb 2021)

Footbridge over a swollen river upper Witham Lincolnshire


----------



## Fram (18 Feb 2021)

Two in today's thaw.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Feb 2021)

A bridge carrying the A184 over the (former Bowes Railway) now footpath / Cycle Track. Not sure if this one qualifies for MBIFO tunnel ?






Follingsby Lane, Washington. Hylton Grove Bridge, a listed building. No idea why it would be listed, although, very pleasant, appears to be a fairly "normal" bridge to me?


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Feb 2021)

My bike on Jarrow bridge. Thought to have been built in the 1700's although, according to the vandalised information board, there may have been a bridge there from the 7th Century.


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Mar 2021)

MBO the Rink Bridge (former A7) over the River Tweed, looking downstream towards the confluence with the Ettrick Water and the current A7 beyond.





The bridge was 'refurbished' (rebuilt with concrete reinforcement in the arches) in 2017. The foundation stone behind the bike used to face out the way and could only be read by hanging over the parapet!


----------



## Fram (15 Mar 2021)

Tweed 2017. Yes, that's a shower cap.


----------



## Willd (20 Mar 2021)

Bridge over the Ashby canal with the Coventry canal in the background.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2021)

My wife's bike (with her riding it), on Bowes Railway Path, Hebburn, passing under B1306, Mill Lane.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2021)

My wife's bike (with her riding it) on bridge over Metro Line, Bowes Railway Path, Wardley.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Mar 2021)

Wife's bike (with her riding it) on a bridge over the A194M, Washington.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

My CX on a newish bridge by Upton fields 'nature reserve' on today's blood donoring bimble.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Mar 2021)

My wife's bike (and wife) crossing pedestrian/cycle bridge, over A19, near Nissan Factory, Sunderland.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Mar 2021)

Not my bike. One belonging to Free Wheel North at Glasgow Green. I was using it to move some old bike parts, as we get ready to reopen


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

My CX on an old railway bridge on The Greenway on today's ride.


----------



## Willd (27 Mar 2021)

River Sowe at Baginton


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2021)

Willd said:


> River Sowe at Baginton
> 
> View attachment 580855



I haven't been that way for ages, used to use the path by the allotments to cross the A45 on my way out of Coventry.


----------



## Zanelad (1 Apr 2021)

Took my grandson out for his first ride on his new bike today. We stopped on a small bridge so I took a quick pic......


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2021)

Willd said:


> River Sowe at Baginton
> 
> View attachment 580855



Baginton Bridge Mill Hill, by Russells Nursery will be closed between 19 April and 17 Sept.


https://www.warwickshire.gov.uk/maj...cts/c33001-baginton-mill-bridge-near-coventry


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Apr 2021)

My bike on a bridge over the A194, Jarrow, Tyne-Wear.


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Apr 2021)

Saturday, 03/04/21





Ettrick Water at Tushielaw, looking east.

And same location looking south along the B711 -


----------



## yo vanilla (5 Apr 2021)

Just a low walking bridge nearby...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2021)

My CX on a bridge on one of Hamtuns finest bike paths today..


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Apr 2021)

It is only just a bridge, only crosses rather large ditch, but, my bike on a bridge in Colliery Wood, Boldon Colliery, Tyne Wear.


----------



## Willd (10 Apr 2021)

Cropredy bridge


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2021)

First time I've been over the Ornamental Bridge in Clumber since its restoration after being vandalised. Don't think I've ever been across with snow falling though, especially not in April.




Never spotted the memorial stone before; perhaps the replaced stonework emphasised it. It's more recent than it might at first appear.




And I wonder why there's a benchmark accompanying a memorial?


----------



## Mr Celine (13 Apr 2021)

Ashiestiel Bridge over the River Tweed, Selkirkshire.






OK, the bike is not (yet) on the bridge but the bridge looks more impressive from here. 
Constructed 1847, at 40.2m span it was reputed to be the longest rubble masonry span in Britain. It certainly pushed the boundaries of what was possible, collapsing once during construction.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2021)

My bike in front of a bridge carrying the Metro, near Howden, on Hadrians Cycle Way.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Apr 2021)

There are actually six bridges on view here, I think, although, not sure they all show up on the photograph, without a magnifying glass!

My bike is on the Millennium Bridge (Newcastle - Gateshead), then there is the Swing Bridge (red and low down), then, Tyne Bridge, then Hi-Level Bridge, then a blue Metro Bridge, then, another road bridge I don't know the name of. 

The Curved, mirrored building to the left is The Sage - Gateshead, music venue.


----------



## bagpuss (19 Apr 2021)

Well it nearly is .One bridge I never tire of .


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

This bridge is on the road between Nailcote Hall and Balsall Common, it goes over a disused railway line that for as long as I can remember has been heavily wooded and full of wildlife, They've now cleared it for HS2, all thats left of the tree's are stumps and the wildlife has gone.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2021)

This was my Dawes Double Blue at Reybridge Lacock this afternoon.
View attachment 584751


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2021)

er! whats going on ?


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2021)

On Bridgegate bridge over the River Idle in Retford. (Couldn't step back any further. Traffic'n'allthat)


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Apr 2021)

My wife (and her bike) infront of the Shirley Drawbridge (bridge 8) on the Stratford-on-Avon Canal, with Narrow Boat passing under the raised bridge.


----------



## Willd (23 Apr 2021)

Bridge (from 1937) over the River Itchen at Deppers Bridge - first one was built in 1397


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Apr 2021)

General's Bridge, B7039, Selkirkshire.






It crosses the Yarrow Water. I've no idea who the general was or why it's called that.


----------



## chriswoody (24 Apr 2021)

A bridge over the Elbe Lateral Canal, taken during a three day tour of the Lüneberg Heide last month.


----------



## newts (24 Apr 2021)

A bike & church on a medieval bridge (St Edmund's Exe Bridge).
http://www.exetermemories.co.uk/em/_churches/stedmunds.php


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Apr 2021)

Two for one today, my bike on a bridge, and, infront of (another) bridge, at Earlswood Lakes, nr Birmingham.


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Apr 2021)

Kalemouth suspension bridge crosses the River Teviot in Roxburghshire. It normally has a 3 tonne weight limit but is currently closed to motor vehicles by large concrete blocks at each end. The signs don't say it's still open to cyclists and pedestrians but the blocks have been positioned in line with the traffic lane rather than across it, presumably with the intention of allowing non motor access.


----------



## chriswoody (1 May 2021)

A mossy bridge over the river Örtze


----------



## tyred (1 May 2021)

My Raleigh Trent Tourist was only about one year old when a train last crossed this bridge in '59. After the railway closed it was concreted and used by local farmers.


----------



## Vertego (2 May 2021)

Dipley Mill, Mattingley, Hampshire


----------



## Willd (2 May 2021)

Footbridge over Thurlaston Brook


----------



## Vertego (3 May 2021)

Above the river Drôme, Pontaix


----------



## bagpuss (6 May 2021)

Doveridge , Derbyshire crossing the Dove into Staffordshire {suspension footbridge built 1901 }


----------



## Mr Celine (8 May 2021)

MBO B6359 bridge over the delightfully named Ale Water, Midlem Mill, Roxburghshire.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2021)

My CX on a bridge on the Tissington Trail.


----------



## shep (15 May 2021)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 May 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2021)

My CX on a bridge over the Nene on today's ride.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 May 2021)

From a couple of years ago. Somewhere between Macclesfield and Congleton.


----------



## yo vanilla (22 May 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 May 2021)

Vertego said:


> Above the river Drôme, Pontaix
> 
> View attachment 587046
> 
> ...



Not sure how I missed this at the time. My other home turf!


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2021)

2 from yesterday first Bure river near Wroxham annoyingly seconds later, just after I put my phone back into my pocket a train went over the bridge. The second is from along side the Bure Valley railway 7.5" gauge I think.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2021)

Cycling along a section of the Grand Union Canal today. Quite a few bridges, although, mostly "my bike in front of", rather than "My bike on", but, a few lock gates as "extras".


----------



## Mr Celine (26 May 2021)

Ale Water again, this time a footbridge near Lilliesleaf, Roxburghshire, 19/05/21.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 May 2021)

One more on the Grand Union Canal


----------



## figbat (27 May 2021)

Bear with me here because it might not look obvious, but this is (or was) a bridge, specifically a bridge over the long-since-defunct Didcot-Newbury-Southampton rail line.





Here is what the rail line looks like now:


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2021)

Another alongside the Bure Valley Railway


----------



## BoldonLad (28 May 2021)

My Bike on a bridge over the M25.


----------



## Solocle (28 May 2021)

Fosse Way crossing the M40, after riding up the Fosse Way from Podimore (A303).


----------



## Drzdave58 (29 May 2021)

Morning tour


----------



## Willd (29 May 2021)

Over a small stream at Winwick


----------



## Drzdave58 (1 Jun 2021)

Evening ride


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jun 2021)

Today's ride.


----------



## Willd (6 Jun 2021)

Bridge over the Grand Union Canal


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jun 2021)

I only found out after I'd taken this photo of the old Clyst St Mary bridge that it's the oldest bridge in Devon, with bits from 1238. It was the main road to Sidmouth from Exeter until the 1960s too!


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jun 2021)




----------



## Low Gear Guy (8 Jun 2021)

My bike on top of Dorking Arch, Crocknorth Road. I usually go under this bridge, not on it.


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Jun 2021)

Ale water again, this time at Longnewton Mill, Roxburghshire.


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2021)

A rather feeble one at that, over the Oxford / Grand Union Canal


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

Today's discovery.


----------



## RoMeR (13 Jun 2021)

Sorry but under a bridge heading into Newstead Abbey, the former home of Lord Byron


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2021)

A bridge over the backwaters being Billing Mill on today's ride. ☀


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

Bridge over the River Soar


----------



## pjd57 (20 Jun 2021)

Bridge over the Kelvin on Dalsholm Road in Maryhill.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jun 2021)

Ale Water again, B6400, Ancrum, Roxburghshire, 19/06/21.


----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2021)

Over a very noisy M40  at Chesterton.


----------



## Willd (27 Jun 2021)

Over the A14 near Elkington


----------



## plantfit (27 Jun 2021)

My Raleigh pioneer on a footbridge over a swollen upper river Witham Lincolnshire last winter


----------



## Willd (2 Jul 2021)

Another day, another motorway, M6 this time


----------



## Alex H (2 Jul 2021)

Bridge over the river Alwin at Alwinton, just inside the Northumberland National Park


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2021)

A little hump back bridge over the River Alde (which is more of a stream at this point) in Bruisyard Street


----------



## Alex H (9 Jul 2021)

My bike on a bridge over the Aln - No. 1 Alnmouth Duchess Bridge - 1864





No.2 - Alnmouth Footbridge - 1971






No.3 - Lesbury Steppey Lane Footbridge - 1988






No.4 - Lesbury Mill Bridge - 15C






No. 5 - Lesbury (New) Bridge - 2004






No. 6 - Lesbury Railway Viaduct - 1848/49 (no bicycles allowed)








No. 7 - Hawkhill Bridge - 1921






No. 8 - Peter's Mill Footbridge - 2004






No.9 - River Aln A1 Bridge - 1969






(not too keen on cycling on dual-carriageways)

No.10 - Denwick Bridge -1766






To be continued...............


----------



## Willd (9 Jul 2021)

Bridge over the River Leam on the Fosse


----------



## Zipp2001 (9 Jul 2021)

Part of the new bike path being built.


----------



## Alex H (10 Jul 2021)

My bike on a bridge over the Aln - No. 11 Lion Bridge - 1773






No. 12 - Canongate Bridge - 1821






No. 13 Duchess's Bridge - 1868
No. 14 Monk's Bridge -1901
No. 15 Filberthaugh Footbridge - 1937
No. 16 New Footbridge - 2009
No. 17 Iron Bridge - 1812
No. 18 Wooden footbridge - not known
No. 19 East Brizlee Bridge - 1933
No. 20 Catheugh Bridge - 1827

All within the confines of Hulne Park owned by Northumberland Estates - Cycling is not permitted


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

A modern bridge for a change - over the river Foyle


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

My CX on a bridge over a Nene tributary on today's ride.


----------



## Zipp2001 (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## bikepacker (15 Jul 2021)

Bayonne two of us on a ride from Santander to home.


----------



## bikepacker (15 Jul 2021)

At Stratford on Avon on the way to Mildenhall Cycle Rally


----------



## Alex H (15 Jul 2021)

Continuing - My bike on a bridge over the Aln No. 21 Aberwick Ford Footbridge - 1952






No. 22 Bolton Bridge - 18C






No. 23 Bridge Of Aln - 1840






No. 24 Mount Hooley Bridge - 1979






Somewhere between the peas and trees - it's only a concrete slab, nothing exciting.

No. 25 Whittingham Bridge - 1818






No. 26 Whittingham Village Footbridge - 1955?






No. 27 Whittingham West Footbridge - 1955?






No. 28 Whittingham West Bridge -1888?






No. 29 Mountain Ford Footbridge - 1953






No. 30 Lady's Bridge Eslington - 18C






Part of the Eslington Park estate - private.


----------



## Alex H (15 Jul 2021)

Concluding - My bike on a bridge over the Aln No. 31

Eslington Park Footbridge West - date not known private - no access






No.32 Eslington West Lodge Footbridge - 1960






No. 33 Ryle Mill Bridge - date not known






I think they were expecting a lot of water - those pipes are about 50cm diameter.

No.34 Little Ryle Ford Footbridge - 1961






Too many weeds to fight to get on the bridge.

No.35 Alnham East Bridge - date not known






No. 36 Alnham Bridge - date not known






The source of the Aln is about 200m beyond this bridge


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2021)

Ballindrait


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jul 2021)

Wow! That bike makes a statement!


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2021)

Not exactly "on" a bridge, more "in front of" a bridge, my, and my wife's bicycles, at Todmorden.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Jul 2021)

My bike, on a bridge this time, at Hebden Bridge


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2021)

On a bridge over a disused railway line.


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jul 2021)

It's my 'town bike' on the Rue du Viaduc in Die:


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Jul 2021)

My bike on a bridge over the Blackadder Water, Berwickshire.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jul 2021)

The railway bridge at Seasalter this morning.


----------



## Threevok (27 Jul 2021)

Bridge over A4229 - South Cornelly


----------



## Zipp2001 (29 Jul 2021)

Bike path bridge is now over the highway.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2021)

Over the River Tas at Pottergate Street


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Aug 2021)

figbat said:


> Bear with me here because it might not look obvious, but this is (or was) a bridge, specifically a bridge over the long-since-defunct Didcot-Newbury-Southampton rail line.
> View attachment 590833
> 
> Here is what the rail line looks like now:
> View attachment 590834


Perfect for a off road overnighter


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Aug 2021)

Solocle said:


> View attachment 591051
> 
> Fosse Way crossing the M40, after riding up the Fosse Way from Podimore (A303).


That’s a decent trek


----------



## Solocle (5 Aug 2021)

uphillstruggler said:


> That’s a decent trek







Just a smidge over 200 km... there was a very conveniently placed sign!

I failed at what I set out to do, which was to make it to Leicester that night (I could have, but it would have been a bit late). Which meant that carrying on to Lincoln then York wouldn't be the early hours, so off the cards (A46 eek).




Still, my first outdoor 200k since 2019, after 50k the previous evening, not too shabby.

Another bridge photo, Bath:


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Aug 2021)

On a wooden footbridge over the Avon Kennett Canal in Newbury on a very hot Wednesday lunchtime a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2021)

There's a bridge in there somewhere  Over the River Welland.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2021)

River Finn, high level reflecting recent monsoon.


----------



## Vertego (11 Aug 2021)

Well, it's almost on the bridge!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

Zipp2001 said:


> Bike path bridge is now over the highway.
> View attachment 601451
> View attachment 601452


That'd be tricky to ride! 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

My CX on the bridge bypassing the ford on Spectacle Lane


----------



## craigwend (14 Aug 2021)




----------



## Zipp2001 (14 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2021)

On top of the former CDR railway bridge looking towards Barnes more Gap. I wish the powers that be would either re-lay the railway or else turn it into a cycle path as it would be a beautiful journey.


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Aug 2021)

The Snowmobile Bridge !


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Aug 2021)

Ale Water, Sandystones Roxburghshire






20 miles further upstream, Ale Water Reservoir.





I've never seen the reservoir as low as this. The line of the original road could be seen emerging from the water (doesn't show up well in this photo). According to the OS this is a causeway, but the low water level revealed that it is actually a concrete beam bridge.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Aug 2021)

Across the Torridge on the Tarka Trail, Devon


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

My CX on a bridge over the A4500 that's slightly overgrown.
It's supposed to be the Sustran 539 Hamtun Norbital 😂

I reported it on Fixmystreet (several weeks ago) but they don't do stuff like this and they forwarded it to the district council.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 604883
> 
> 
> My CX on a bridge over the A4500 that's slightly overgrown.
> ...


What on earth are those bars across the footway? They look lethal for both cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> What on earth are those bars across the footway? They look lethal for both cyclists and pedestrians.


They're steps!


----------



## cougie uk (18 Aug 2021)

Bridge over the river weaver a few weeks back. Glorious day for it.


----------



## JVRider (19 Aug 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Bridge over the river weaver a few weeks back. Glorious day for it.



Looks like a mirror on the surface of the water. No wind.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Aug 2021)

On a bridge over the River Hodder in front of another bridge.

The other bridge is "Cromwell's Bridge" as he supposedly marched over it with his troops on the way to the battle of Preston, though I'm not entirely sure if this has definitely been established.

It is the bridge story I think @KnittyNorah prefers over the other one - a possible literary/mythical link - will leave her to add it. Or other wise souls.

edit - just learned that the old bridge, built 1562, grade 2* listed, is actually now on English Heritage's at risk register.


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Aug 2021)

There's a claim that Cromwell's Bridge was Tolkien's inspiration for the Shire's Brandywine Bridge in The Lord of the Rings; in addition the layout of the three converging rivers in the area - Hodder, Calder and Ribble - is very similar to Tolkien's map of the Shire's rivers. Check it if you're a Tolkien fan.

It's certainly true that the bridge would've been present when Cromwell was marching the New Model Army to Preston to fight the Royalists, and it was on his route. It was built as a packhorse bridge around the 1560s, but I have heard from local historians that it was most probable it was only used by the luggage train carrying arms and other supplies that could not be risked in water; everything and everyone else had to go through the water. It would've taken far too long for everyone to cross the bridge which is very narrow, only an animal's width so maybe two people's width. Maybe Cromwell rode across it but maybe he didn't - being at the head of the luggage train wouldn't have been half as impressive, inspirational or encouraging as being at the head of his Army! 

When I lived in a nearby village, the local children referred to it as the Fairy Bridge ...


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Aug 2021)

You can still cross it I think - as a kid on an expedition with some friends we picnicked on top of it.

Never heard it called the fairy bridge - maybe me and my mates were more rufty tufty than we thought - always known it as Cromwell's Bridge.


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> You can still cross it I think - as a kid on an expedition with some friends we picnicked on top of it.
> 
> Never heard it called the fairy bridge - maybe me and my mates were more rufty tufty than we thought - always known it as Cromwell's Bridge.


I mean kids nowadays ... different matter! I can't imagine having called it the fairy bridge when I was a child either. It's still walkable, with care. It has no sides on it.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I mean kids nowadays ... different matter! I can't imagine having called it the fairy bridge when I was a child either. It's still walkable, with care. It has no sides on it.


Pah, kids today! Or maybe it's their poncey parents' fault, the ones who possibly gave them poncey names and want to recreate some flowery childhood they possibly feel they missed out on. Teach them some damn history


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Aug 2021)

Dinckley pedestrian bridge over the Ribble.

Replaced a rather elegant pedestrian suspension bridge (google will find pics) which unfortunately had to be replaced after storm/flood damage.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Aug 2021)

My Ridley X-Trail and the better half's Cotic Escapade this morning at Littleport after some Trig hunting.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2021)

My CX and my grandson on a bridge on our pedal around Upton County Park today.


----------



## Zingano (24 Aug 2021)

Over the Military Canal in Kent.


----------



## Willd (26 Aug 2021)

Over M1 & M6, basically once you've seen one of them...


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Aug 2021)

Willd said:


> Over M1 & M6, basically once you've seen one of them...
> 
> View attachment 606157
> 
> View attachment 606158


at least part of me is twisted and takes a perverse pleasure in cycling over those bridges and seeing a jam below.


----------



## Zipp2001 (27 Aug 2021)

Three on one ride WooHoo !


----------



## mistyoptic (28 Aug 2021)

Technically, it's a viaduct. Does that count?


----------



## Willd (29 Aug 2021)

Kind of under (Coventry to Leamington railway), rather than on


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

My CX on, let's be honest, a quite pathetic bridge in Abby Park, Hamtun.


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Sep 2021)

My bike on the bridge which carries the Lancaster canal towpath over the entrance to the Millenium Link. Entrance waters just beyond which the first flight of locks begins are seen behind bike and bridge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

Last kilometre before my village...


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

Testing my "new" Raleigh, crossing the River Finn. Bridge dates from 1801 I believe.


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 Sep 2021)

MBOAB - the bridge in question being the one which carries the Preston Guild Wheel path over the A583 Blackpool Road. The picture of the road on the other side of the bridge would've been better, showing more of the roadworks and lane restrictions - and the somewhat (initially at least) intimidating 'cycle/footpath' provided by barriering off (is that a term?) one lane of the road with plastic barriers so you are cycling along it only a couple of feet away from oncoming - and fast, and incessant - traffic. I found the noise quite disorienting, I have to say. Not a pleasant experience. The 'barriering off' is all part of the work being done for the construction of the Western Distributor and part of the diversion of the Guild Wheel. At least it is still usable, and the diversions well signposted.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

MBIAB. The same cycle path bridge, with steps, but without being blocked by the shrubbery I'd reported on Fixmystreet!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 607748
> 
> 
> MBIAB. The same cycle path bridge, with steps, but without being blocked by the shrubbery I'd reported on Fixmystreet!



Crikey, couldn't they at least put a six inch wide ramp up one side?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Crikey, couldn't they at least put a six inch wide ramp up one side?


Nah.... Way too sensible


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2021)

Just a little bridge today.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Sep 2021)

Severn Bridge.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Sep 2021)

Such a beautiful spot it deserves two - one on each side of the bridge, Burnsall, Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

River





Boyne


----------



## MachersMan (10 Sep 2021)

River Dee, Dumfries and Galloway


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> River
> View attachment 608601
> 
> 
> Boyne


out of interest, tryed, what's the bike?


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> out of interest, tryed, what's the bike?


An early '90s Townsend MTB built up for touring.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

This is actually an aqueduct where the Royal Canal crosses a river.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2021)

My bike on a bridge twixt Kingsthorpe & Kings Heath.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2021)

Over the mill stream outlet that branches off the river Waveney in Needham


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Blue Hills (14 Sep 2021)

Aldwark wooden decked toll bridge (no charge for cyclists)

Sign o the times:






Some info, though a bit old and that's not the toll keeper I spoke to for a while:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/northyorkshir.../06/12/colin_dobson_toll_bridge_feature.shtml


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Sep 2021)

The brickwork on the pillars of this bridge in Harlow doesn't seem consistent with the date on the plaque. A replaced bridge perhaps?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2021)

My CX about to go under, rather than on, a bridge on today's ride.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 610055
> 
> 
> My CX about to go under, rather than on, a bridge on today's ride.


That's a bit low!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That's a bit low!


It's about 5' 11" in old money....


----------



## a.twiddler (20 Sep 2021)

That's plenty of room for a short arse such as I, even more when riding recumbent.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Sep 2021)

Bridge over the Ouse, York, near the station, just about to embark on a wonderful green exit from the city.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

My Brommie on The Rusty Bridge, over the Nene, on today's ride.


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2021)

A Technicolour sunset on the river Mourne. I couldn't take the photo as I would have liked without stepping on a very busy road and probably getting squashed.


----------



## Spartak (24 Sep 2021)

Avonmouth Bridge on this mornings commute.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2021)

On a bridge looking at the old railway viaduct over the River Tweed near Melrose.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Oct 2021)

My wife's bike (with my wife riding it) on a bridge over the River Avon (A365, Melksham).


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Oct 2021)

My bike, not so much on a bridge, more, infront of a Bridge on NCN4, Kennet and Avon Canal


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Oct 2021)

My bike on a (swing bridge) over the Kennet and Avon Canal (NCN4)

Edit: Later and further along canal, even saw a swing bridge being opened to allow a narrowboat to pass: 
View: https://youtu.be/VGAgV0OkgwY


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Oct 2021)

My bike on a bridge, or, to be more exact, an Aqueduct taking the Kennet and Avon Canal over some road.

It is actually, a "dual carriageway aqueduct"


----------



## craigwend (9 Oct 2021)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horkstow_Bridge






With @Soltydog


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2021)

My Brommie on a bridge.


----------



## gtmet (15 Oct 2021)

Little Avon, near Stone.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

Mrs @BoldonLad (and her bike) on a bridge carrying York Avenue, Jarrow over the River Don. 

It may not look like a bridge, with all of those trees, but, it is.

A photograph of it in the 1920's, when it was built here.


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Oct 2021)

Is there a prize for being next to the most number of bridges - I've managed 4.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Oct 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Is there a prize for being next to the most number of bridges - I've managed 4.
> View attachment 614737


not if you don't tell us where it is.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

@FrothNinja ' s photograph, showing multiple bridges, set me thinking, we take bridges for granted, I suppose, but, everyone of them is, to a degree, a feat of design and engineering. On our relatively short 15 mile urban ride, this morning, we went over, or under, no fewer than 16 bridges, that is just over one per mile!

Not sure I can specify what all of them go over, or under, but, I will try:






Crossing over the A19.

*



*
Going under the Newcastle-Sunderland railway/metro line.





Going under the A194.






Going over the River Don, York Avenue, Jarrow






On the Bowes Cycle Route, going under Campbell Park Road (Hebburn)






Still on the Bowes Cycle Route, going under Monkton Lane (Hebburn)






Still on the Bowes Cycle Route, going over the Newcastle - Sunderland Metro/Railway line






Still on Bowes Cycle Route, a bridge over a now disused railway line.






Still on the Bowes Cycle Route, going under the A184.






Going over the A194M, towards Washington


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Oct 2021)

Quickly, continuing, because I have reached the maximum 10 attachments....






Going under some road (A1290?) in Washington






Going under yet another road (A1231), in Washington






Going under yet road (A195), in Washington






Going under the A1231, Washington






Crossing a small stream, near Follingsby (Washington)






Going under the A19, at West Boldon (Mrs @BoldonLad is behind me, so, no bike in view)


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Oct 2021)

That's a fair whack of bridges BoldenLad


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> not if you don't tell us where it is.


Over the M65 in lovely Lancs


----------



## Fram (23 Oct 2021)

"Great Western Way" (Sept)
Kennet and Avon canal approaching Newbury.




Avoncliff aqueduct




Pulteney


----------



## gtmet (24 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Quickly, continuing, because I have reached the maximum 10 attachments....
> 
> View attachment 614766
> 
> ...


😢 What depressingly accurate pictures of English urban infrastructure, particularly cycling infrastructure.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2021)

gtmet said:


> 😢 What depressingly accurate pictures of English urban infrastructure, particularly cycling infrastructure.



ha ha, true. I first saw your "sad" to my post, and thought "OK, I know I am. bit boring, but, saying I am sad, is a bit of a cheek". But, Now, I see what you mean. Yes, it is a depressing catalogue of typical urban England I fear, absence of cycling infrastructure, and/or badly thought out and ill maintained cycling infrastructure, plus, a soupçon of vandalism and graffiti. 

Actually, what I have posted is the BEST of it, Mrs @BoldonLad refuses to cycle on some of the "cycle routes" in the area, because they are so abysmally maintained.


----------



## gtmet (24 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> ha ha, true. I first saw your "sad" to my post, and thought "OK, I know I am. bit boring, but, saying I am sad, is a bit of a cheek". But, Now, I see what you mean. ....


Sorry, I forgot that it was not possible to post explanations with smileys/unsmileys, only remembering after pressing the button... ... too late, no delete for smileys.

And, as you say, it is the best of it. No obvious broken glass, broken surfaces, muggers....


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Oct 2021)

gtmet said:


> And, as you say, it is the best of it. No obvious broken glass, broken surfaces, muggers....


I couldn't help but note that he usually sent Mrs b on ahead,apart from one where she presumably refused.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I couldn't help but note that he usually sent *Mrs b on ahead,*apart from one where she presumably refused.



Why not? She keeps me inline, (most of the time). I think she missed her vocation(she was a nurse), should have been a Head Mistress, or, possibly a Prison Guard


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2021)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in "on a bridge" or "in front of water". Niether bridge nor water are especially epic. 😄
The tiny river Hiz, with a tiny footbridge over it.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Quickly, continuing, because I have reached the maximum 10 attachments....


How did you do the stills from the vid? Assuming they aren't just stills....


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Oct 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> How did you do the stills from the vid? Assuming they aren't just stills....



In the most basic way.. just FF the video to around the point I wanted, stop the video, use cmd-shift-4 (I am using an Apple MacBook), take the screen copy and save it to a file. 

No doubt my grandchildren know a more sophisticated method, but, that is my "old man" method


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> "old man" method


That'll do me fine, though grandsprogs are probably a few years off, I have an 11 year old who has been training me in basic vid editing


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Oct 2021)

On the “Spaceway” running from Selby to York....
This sculpture is made of steel wire and shows a fisherman ( Boris ?) with a bike and cat behind him ... he seems to have caught a Pacific class steam locomotive or maybe Mallard ? ... Alledgley .... The railway bridge crosses the river ..


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> On the “Spaceway” running from Selby to York....
> This sculpture is made of steel wire and shows a fisherman ( Boris ?)


It is a rather uncanny likeness isn't it?


----------



## Fram (24 Oct 2021)

NCN 71 somewhere a bit south of Penrith (Sept)


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Oct 2021)

Fram said:


> View attachment 614984
> 
> NCN 71 somewhere a bit south of Penrith (Sept)


did you get a sly kick from being able to cross when the cars couldn't? Or are you a better person than me?


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

On my ride this morning, the bridge taking the Fosse Way over the River Leam near Eathorpe.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Oct 2021)

Bridge over the Clydeside Expressway in Glasgow.
It's closed now until COP26 is over


----------



## pjd57 (25 Oct 2021)

Apparently some naughty cyclists have been using the Clydeside Expressway today !

It's not normally a restricted A road , but few if any cyclists ever venture on to it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2021)

pjd57 said:


> Apparently some naughty cyclists have been using the Clydeside Expressway today !
> 
> It's not normally a restricted A road , but few if any cyclists ever venture on to it.



They're only practising what COP26 is preaching...


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2021)

pjd57 said:


> Apparently some naughty cyclists have been using the Clydeside Expressway today !
> 
> It's not normally a restricted A road , but few if any cyclists ever venture on to it.



Setting a good example (cycling) to those arriving in their limos?


----------



## pjd57 (25 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Setting a good example (cycling) to those arriving in their limos?


Saw a couple of high spec cars in the city centre today with the D diplomatic plates 
Not a normal site here.
I expect lots more to follow.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2021)

pjd57 said:


> Saw a couple of high spec cars in the city centre today *with the D diplomatic plates*
> Not a normal site here.
> I expect lots more to follow.



Were they parked illegally? 

One of the highlights of having diplomatic plates, surely?


----------



## pjd57 (25 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Were they parked illegally?
> 
> One of the highlights of having diplomatic plates, surely?


Afraid not.
Parked outside one of the city's nicer hotels.
This gravy train is overflowing already.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Oct 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Were they parked illegally?
> 
> One of the highlights of having diplomatic plates, surely?


They used to park illegally in London all over the place and refuse to pay fines. Not sure if still happens. Seem to remember US diplomatic staff refusing to pay Megabucks on the grounds that they were defending democracy.


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2021)

A very small bridge over a very small stream, on the cycle track alongside the A19 (NB). This was, once, a railway line carrying iron-ore from Tyne Dock, to Consett, in the days when we had a steel industry.







A very impressive looking Pedestrian and Cyclist bridge over the A19, near Nissan, Sunderland. The approaches are not finished yet, so, bridge not yet in use.






The existing Pedestrian/cyclist bridge, over the A19, near Nissan, Sunderland.


----------



## Baldy (26 Oct 2021)

pjd57 said:


> Apparently some naughty cyclists have been using the Clydeside Expressway today !
> 
> It's not normally a restricted A road , but few if any cyclists ever venture on to it.


If anyone did try riding it in normal traffic they would find their life expectancy being greatly reduced.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

Over the River Waveney in Brockdish


----------



## pjd57 (27 Oct 2021)

On the Erskine bridge today


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2021)

My CX, sharing a bridge with an electric scooter over Talavera Way on today's ride.


----------



## Willd (31 Oct 2021)

Bridge over the Warwickshire Avon at Lilbourne


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Nov 2021)

Railway Bridge 431, Pelham Rd, near Upton Magna, Shropshire. Modern extension added to accommodate the A5.


----------



## jowwy (12 Nov 2021)

Great to see so many nice pictures and loads of flat bar rides.......


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2021)

In front of a bridge.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Nov 2021)

Feather is a nice touch


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Feather is a nice touch


They are Crow feathers, been on my bike for years. I've collected others at times but these two have been many places the original owner of them could never envisage.


----------



## Willd (14 Nov 2021)

Under one, one behind, 2 in front, plenty of bridges


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2021)

The littlest bridge you ever did see...


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Nov 2021)

MBO the medieval bridge at Ashton this morning:


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

My Brommie on a Brampton Valley Way bridge.


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Nov 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Ashton


Give us a clue, which Ashton?


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Nov 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Give us a clue, which Ashton?



Devon - there's a clue below my avatar...


----------



## FrothNinja (20 Nov 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Devon - there's a clue below my avatar...


There's one in Cornwall too  
Would you actually die if you went to the one with the upside down jam?


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Nov 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> There's one in Cornwall too
> Would you actually die if you went to the one with the upside down jam?



If I ate too many pasties, yes.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

My Brommie on Girton bridge over the A14.


----------



## Willd (4 Dec 2021)

Bridge over the Oxford Canal


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Dec 2021)

MBO bridge over Ale Water, B6400, Riddell, Roxburghshire


----------



## craigwend (5 Dec 2021)

Stoney Creek - Holderness


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Dec 2021)

Do aqueducts count?


----------



## Spartak (12 Dec 2021)

*Under* the Clifton Suspension Bridge.


----------



## Willd (12 Dec 2021)

Bridge over the M69


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Dec 2021)

Somewhere between Exminster and Dawlish...


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

My Brommie sharing a bridge with a robot delivery thingie..


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 621904
> 
> 
> My Brommie sharing a bridge with a robot delivery thingie..


did it stop to check you out/let you take the photo?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> did it stop to check you out/let you take the photo?


I was so speedy that I overtook it then stood aside as it trundled towards me 😉


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I was so speedy that I overtook it then stood aside as it trundled towards me 😉


at the risk of a divert, can I ask where this is?
Is it a regular thing or part of some trial?


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 621904
> 
> 
> My Brommie sharing a bridge with a robot delivery thingie..


Take me to your leader.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> at the risk of a divert, can I ask where this is?
> Is it a regular thing or part of some trial?


It's in Northampton.. Quite a regular sight this side of Poshshire.. 
~ Details here ~


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's in Northampton.. Quite a regular sight this side of Poshshire..
> ~ Details here ~


Indeed it seems so 
Since launching our service a year ago, we have been moved by the extremely positive reaction to the robots and how they have been embraced as part of the local community.”


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

My CX on a bridge from Lodge Farm to Harleston First on today's ride.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2021)

Wolston this morning.


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Dec 2021)

My bike under one bridge and in front of one bridge


----------



## figbat (18 Dec 2021)

On the bridge over the Shill Brook in Shilton, West Oxfordshire.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

My CX on a frosty bridge, Sustran Route 6, on today's ride.


----------



## Willd (29 Dec 2021)

2 for one  Over Rugby to Nuneaton railway line at Brinklow





and Oxford Canal, which runs paralell to the railway


----------



## Willd (31 Dec 2021)

Under the A46


----------



## Willd (2 Jan 2022)

Over the Oxford Canal


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2022)

Eathorpe on my ride this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2022)

MBIFO and on the damaged bridge over the Nene by Billing village..


----------



## Landsurfer (9 Jan 2022)

River Idle bridge at Mattersey.
Royal Enfield Himalayan, 411cc 4 stroke single .....
Love it .... my go anywhere super bike ...


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2022)

Over the River Gipping in Claydon this afternoon


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

Found this today, I think it is part of an old pontoon from a WW2 bridge laying tank judging by all the dangling metal rods underneath.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

My Brommie on the Weetabix bridge. Only possible as the road is (almost) closed! 😁


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 626933
> 
> 
> My Brommie on the Weetabix bridge. Only possible as the road is (almost) closed! 😁


Go on; I'll bite. What's the Weetabix bridge?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Go on; I'll bite. What's the Weetabix bridge?


Sadly, it's not made from Weetabix.. It's the railway and little river bridges by the entrance to the Weetabix factory in Burton Latimer.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sadly, it's not made from Weetabix.. It's the railway and little river bridges by the entrance to the Weetabix factory in Burton Latimer.


Ahh.
Thank you ... although surely it should be 'Fortunately' rather than 'Sadly'?


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jan 2022)

MBIFOn grotty Cockden bridge


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jan 2022)

MBO a small bridge at Dymond's Farm near Exeter, which was used as a PoW camp in WW2. Hard to imagine now.


----------



## Willd (23 Jan 2022)

Brown's Bridge over the River Stowe in Southam, grade 2 listed, said to be from 1710 






The "new" 1930 version


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Jan 2022)

MBO a very pointy humpback bridge over the Ale Water, Ancrum Kirkyard, Roxburghshire.


----------



## Willd (29 Jan 2022)

Over the Oxford canal at Napton


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2022)

At Laval d'Aix today, and the river is the Ruisseau de la Doux


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Feb 2022)

On the viaduct going into Die this morning:


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Feb 2022)

On the 1697 'Bont Bridge', with a view of the aqueduct, taken in 2020. Trying to cheer myself up with a nice weather piccy, it was roasting hot that day.
Offas Dyke Path is about 100ft to the north, beautiful spot


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2022)

MBO tiny bridge ear les Planeaux:


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

My CX and a rather dilapidated kids bike, probably magnet fished out of the Nene, on a bridge towards Midsomer Meadows, Hamtun.


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Feb 2022)

My bike on an incredibly well-built and substantial railway bridge - this is on a _very tiny_ country lane which sees almost no traffic and about half a mile further on the same lane is a canal bridge festooned with warnings about its weakness and the limited weight it can carry. I can only presume that much greater things were planned for the area when the bridge was first built!


ETA on looking up the history of the line, much greater things were indeed happening in the heyday of holidays in Blackpool, steam trains apparently had _races _on sections of the line so I suppose with the amount of traffic on the line it's hardly surprising that they built whacking great bridges over it even on teeny-weeny country lanes.


----------



## Willd (28 Feb 2022)

Bridge over the Nene at Nether Heyford


----------



## Willd (28 Feb 2022)

Over a small stream that runs into the Nene near Everdon


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Mar 2022)

That rare thing, in the UK, a new bit of cycling infrastructure, which is half decent! New Cycle/Pedestrian Bridge, over A19, near Nissan Factory, Sunderland, with my bike, and, wife, with her bike, on it.


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Mar 2022)

My wife's bike (and wife) on bridge over disused railway line, on Bowes Railway Cycle Route


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Mar 2022)

(Restored) Bridge over Clumber Water ... could almost be a title for a song ;-)


Clumber chapel in the distance.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

My CX on the bridge over a Nene tributary to the derelict Billing Mill pub.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2022)

My Brommie on a couple of bridges on Cannock Chase. ☔


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

Over the Grand Union Canal


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

Over the Stratford upon Avon Canal


----------



## gtmet (18 Mar 2022)

.... over the M5.





Portbury cycle bridge, today.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

On a bridge looking towards another bridge.


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Mar 2022)

Our bikes on a very small bridge, over a stream on our cycle ride in the sun, today.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Mar 2022)

The old Cowan Bridge


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2022)

Chirk Aqueduct, kind of a bridge?


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Mar 2022)

Ellastone Bridge, River Dove


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

My bike on "Newark Bridge", so named to commemorate the anniversary of Emmendingen being twinned with Newark.


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Apr 2022)

MBIFO the Memorial Bridge, Rickerby Park, Carlisle - it made a fun noise when I rode over it


----------



## Fredo76 (9 Apr 2022)

Two bridges over the Rio Grande.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Apr 2022)

The older Cowan Bridge


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Apr 2022)

Couldn't resist on a ride around Chester earlier 





*edit* didn't realise it was listed  built in 1826 I found out.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Apr 2022)

The current bridge over the Esk at Metal Bridge





I believe those bases on the second pic are from the original metal bridge (Thomas Telford designed) and possibly a successor too


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

Over the Eye Brook


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Apr 2022)

Watergate Chester.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2022)

Over the Bez at Châtillon-en-Diois this afternoon


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Apr 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2022)

My CX on a little wooden bridge in Moulton pocket park.


----------



## gtmet (20 Apr 2022)

... on the bridge by Mill Lane ford, Chew Stoke.


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2022)




----------



## RoMeR (29 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Chirk Aqueduct, kind of a bridge?
> 
> View attachment 636979



Very impressive


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2022)

RoMeR said:


> Very impressive



Lovely spot as you follow the river Ceiriog into the hills


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 642266



Reminds me of a spot in Yorkshire


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (1 May 2022)

Bridge over the Arroyo Rioerezo on way to Cervera de Pisuerga.


----------



## FrothNinja (1 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Bridge over the Arroyo Rioerezo on way to Cervera de Pisuerga.
> 
> View attachment 642601



Boring bridge for such a great view


----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (3 May 2022)

Old Bridge over the Rio Yuso


----------



## Fredo76 (3 May 2022)

Along the Rillito bike path in Tucson.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 May 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (5 May 2022)

Greenhead Lane bridge over the M65 - crossed it many times but this was the first time I stopped


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 May 2022)

Bridges 131 and 135 over the Shropshire Union earlier today


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2022)

Crossing the Elz near Freiburg. 






I may have been marginally wetter if I'd cycled through the river, but it's debatable.


----------



## Sallar55 (7 May 2022)

The old road and bridge


----------



## Sallar55 (8 May 2022)

Bridges over the Rio Cares


----------



## Sallar55 (8 May 2022)

Bridge on road to Riano


----------



## Willd (8 May 2022)

Bridge over the River Dene at Kineton


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 May 2022)

Two from New Mills.
In the 'Torrs':




And the Millennium Walkway:






Enjoyed getting amongst these, which I've only previously viewed from high up whilst passing through on the train.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 May 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Two from New Mills.
> In the 'Torrs':
> 
> View attachment 643810​
> ...



Used to climb on the craggs below the road bridge near the Swizzles factory


----------



## FrothNinja (8 May 2022)

Bridge 142, Swinden Changeline Br, L&L


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 May 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Used to climb on the craggs below the road bridge near the Swizzles factory


Not sure whether there were then, but there are signed sections for climbing now ... and plenty of handholds highlighted with chalk.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 May 2022)

Another old bridge, now the GR route


----------



## Sallar55 (9 May 2022)

Bridge over the old Riano Town, valley flooded for a new reservoir, town and 




villages rebuild higher up


----------



## figbat (9 May 2022)

Is under a bridge OK?

Former Didcot, Newbury & Southampton line bridge near West Hagbourne.


----------



## FrothNinja (9 May 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Not sure whether there were then, but there are signed sections for climbing now ... and plenty of handholds highlighted with chalk.



There were no signs then, and the rock resembled parts of Babylon at times


----------



## FrothNinja (10 May 2022)

MBIFO a bridge over Pendle Water in Nelson, Lancs


----------



## Sallar55 (10 May 2022)

Bridges over the Rio Aller.


----------



## gtmet (10 May 2022)

Iwood, Congresbury Yeo.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 May 2022)

gtmet said:


> Iwood, Congresbury Yeo.
> 
> View attachment 644146



Took a mo or too to spot the lurking bike


----------



## Sallar55 (11 May 2022)

Other side of the Puerto going down Rio Curueno


----------



## Sallar55 (11 May 2022)

Time to climb out of the Rio Curueno system. Bridge over the Leon Bilbao railway at 1050m


----------



## FrothNinja (12 May 2022)

Bridge over Colne Water, Waterside


----------



## Sallar55 (12 May 2022)

This one is nice, bridges on the Rio Selta down to









Cangas de Onis


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 May 2022)

Tiverton canal bridge (Cheshire not Devon)


----------



## Willd (14 May 2022)

Over the Ashby Canal at Whitestone


----------



## Willd (14 May 2022)

Over the Smite Brook at Brinklow


----------



## FrothNinja (14 May 2022)

A cheeky one - my bike at Read Old Bridge


----------



## tyred (15 May 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

My Brommie on the bridge to Dolbadarn castle (with bonus shot of No1 daughter lugging her bike up the steps at the far end...)


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

Pedestrian bridge at Rhuddlan, overlooking road bridge and castle.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 May 2022)

Salterford Br over the River Brun, Salterford Lane, nr Burnley


----------



## rualexander (18 May 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

Today's bridges


----------



## BoldonLad (21 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Today's bridges
> 
> View attachment 645628
> 
> ...



No mountains in view today?, does this mean you are on an "easy" section? 

Really enjoying your photographs!


----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> No mountains in view today?, does this mean you are on an "easy" section?
> 
> Really enjoying your photographs!



Tomorrow might have some hills😁


----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

On the old N1 very quiet, a view of the new road. In Spain they built a new road and leave the old one and the cyclists take over the old one.


----------



## Willd (21 May 2022)

Today I've been to Lilliput  No conflict with cars on this one


----------



## Willd (21 May 2022)

Offroading today


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (22 May 2022)

Bridge over the River Dearne near Bolton Ings


----------



## Sallar55 (22 May 2022)

In u


----------



## All uphill (23 May 2022)

My bike in front of a bridge somewhere in Friesland, Netherlands.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 May 2022)

Railway bridge in Spain if they need it, its built no messing about.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 May 2022)

Rio Oria old bridges


----------



## andyoxon (23 May 2022)

Over the River Kennet at Axford, west of Ramsbury. Nice spot.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 May 2022)

Packhorse Bridge and disused r




ailway bridge over a via Verde.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 May 2022)

Bridge at end of a track, nice little pack horse one with cobblestones


----------



## FrothNinja (25 May 2022)

MBU the M65 at Quaker Bridge


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

Saint Jean Pied De Port


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

Bridge over the Gave d Oloron, the old railway along the foothills of the Pyrenees


----------



## chr15b (27 May 2022)

Earlier this evenin on the NCR at Bridge of Weir


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Not actually on it I know. Nice little mini stone arched.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Not actually on it I know. Nice little mini stone arched.
> 
> View attachment 646559



I post them on, in front, under, behind, whatever - just as long as you can see the bridge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

My bike in front of _and_ on a bridge... so there.

On the _Ancien canal du Neuf Brisach_ at Kunheim, Alsace.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

My Brommie on Lucy's Mill Bridge in Stratford-upon-Avon on t'other day's ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

My Brommie on Stannels Bridge on the ols Milton line from Stratford-on-Avon..


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 646630
> 
> 
> View attachment 646631
> ...



Could do with a lick of paint that bridge, like it though.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Could do with a lick of paint that bridge, like it though.



It might remove some of the character, though, do think? 🤔


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It might remove some of the character, though, do think? 🤔



You could be right ... it might ruin the industrial 'chic'.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 May 2022)

A bridge with an excuse for water


----------



## Sallar55 (28 May 2022)

Bridge in Dax


----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)

Over the Oxford Canal, not quite sure my bike is best suited to footpaths


----------



## Sallar55 (29 May 2022)

Tartas Bridge over the Midouze


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

My CX on the bridge, technically the sluice gates, over the River Nene on yesterday's ride.


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jun 2022)

ABIFO a bridge over the Kennet, Marlborough


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Jun 2022)

The TGV was too fast😩


----------



## andyoxon (3 Jun 2022)

Yesterday, at Hambledon weir over the Thames, east of Henley.


----------



## craigwend (3 Jun 2022)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bethells_Bridge












On the River Hull 
Top towards Driffield bottom towards Beverley


----------



## Sallar55 (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (4 Jun 2022)

Canoe course, cycle track bridge and the railway


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2022)

On the Sustrans bridge in Ballymoney watching a train approach the station whilst trying out my "new" Moulton.


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jun 2022)

MBIFO the bridge between the two halves of Marlborough College


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Jun 2022)

Last bridge over the Vienne before it joins the Loire, dull start to the day.


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Jun 2022)

Onto the Loire, dull start today


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Jun 2022)

The bridge at Sammur


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

My Brommie on Miller's Dale railway bridge(s) on the Monsal Trail. 

It's not easy to get a good photo without risking a 50'+ drop for me, the bike or my phone!! 😂


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Jun 2022)

L&L Bridge 151, near the Anchor Inn, Salterforth


----------



## andyoxon (12 Jun 2022)

Kennington Rail bridge over the Thames, nr Oxford. Viewed from the NCN5 bridge, looking south.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

On the Peace Bridge, Derry city.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jun 2022)

Footbridge next to the ford on Smithy Lane, near Lake Burwain, Foulridge


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

I've done this bridge before, but with a different bike - Moulton's Packhorse Bridge.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2022)

Cox Green Bridge, over the River Wear, at, surprise, surprise, Cox Green


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2022)

A bridge over a disused Railway line, Penshaw, Tyne-Wear.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2022)

My bike infront of a Tunnel, under a disused railway line, near Penshaw, Tyne-Wear. Actually on Lord Lambton's land, as I discovered when I came to the "Private No Entry" sign, at the other side of the tunnel.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2022)

Bridge carrying the A19 over the Cycle Route/Bridle Path, near South Hylton, Tyne-Wear.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Jun 2022)

A famous one


----------



## newts (14 Jun 2022)

The Countess Wear Canal Swing was used for the rehearsal of the D-day attack on Pegasus bridge
(the current bascule bridge at the rear is modern).

A plaque at the bridges states:

"In May 1944, these bridges played an important part in the preparations for D-Day. They were used over a period of three days and nights, for rehearsals of the famous and crucial glider borne attack on the bridge over the Canal de Caen (Pegasus Bridge) and the River Orne (Horsa Bridge), by the Second Battalion Oxfordshire and Buckinghamshire Light Infantry, on the night 5/6 June 1944."

http://www.exetermemories.co.uk/em/countess_swing.php


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Cox Green Bridge, over the River Wear, at, surprise, surprise, Cox Green
> 
> View attachment 648939
> 
> ...



Some weird padlock cult? or a memorial to burgled sheds?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Some weird padlock cult? or a memorial to burgled sheds?



Probably courting couples making a pledge of eternal love or similar. More famous bridges like the rail bridge at Köln are so full of them you can't see the fence any more.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2022)

Moy & Gairlochy bridges on the Caledonian Canal, near Spean, of Commando training fame.
Taken a few years ago but worth digging out as a theme with some of the previous ones.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Some weird padlock cult? or a memorial to burgled sheds?



No idea really. It is something which has started fairly recently. I assumed that local youngsters must have been on school trip to Paris, and seen it done on bridges there, undying love, and all that.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 649013
> 
> 
> View attachment 649014
> ...



I hear tell that many cyclists are commando


----------



## All uphill (15 Jun 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> No idea really. It is something which has started fairly recently. I assumed that local youngsters must have been on school trip to Paris, and seen it done on bridges there, undying love, and all that.



I always thought that a locked padlock as a symbol of love would go well with Police's "Every Step You Take..." as a wedding song.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> I hear tell that many cyclists are commando



Not this one, never been commando.


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Not this one, never been commando.



Same - never been able to bring myself to do it, let alone butter my buns before doing so


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jun 2022)

Crossing the Aire at Airton


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

Over the Oxford Canal & Leamington - Banbury railway line


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

Railway line to MOD Kineton


----------



## FrothNinja (23 Jun 2022)

Brun Valley, Burnley


----------



## Willd (25 Jun 2022)

Over the Warwickshire Avon


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Jun 2022)

Bridge over the Calder, Todmorden Rd, Townley


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Jun 2022)

Dumbarton Bridge


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jul 2022)

Bridge over the railway, nr Barden, Burnley


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2022)

Over the Cloud Trail bike & footpath at Wilson


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2022)

My bike, on a bridge on the C2C (Whitehaven - Sunderland), NCN 7, near Stanley, County Durham.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

Grosvenor Bridge Chester - 200ft span was longest in the world for 30 years, so apologies but had to snick an 'in front of' in


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2022)

Over the River Tas in Newton Flotman


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Jul 2022)

Wanless Water, Slipper Hill, nr Foulridge Tunnel South


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jul 2022)

Bridge on old track and one at the head of a drained reservoir


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Jul 2022)

Second bridge over Wanless Water, closer to Foulridge Tunnel south than the previous one


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

My CX on Wathen Wegg suspension bridge over the River Nene in Hamtun on today's ride.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jul 2022)

Not quite sure I have ever been on or under so many bridges in one day!
Llangollen and canal heading east towards the aqueduct.
Small bridge at Trevor




The big Llangollen bridge over the Dee




Nice old one a few miles up the tow path




The aqueduct


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2022)

A loosely planked estate bridge across the River Avon near Tomintoul, makes a wonderful noise as you ride over it 




The water was looking gorgeous today


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Jul 2022)

My bike on a bridge (on the Trans Pennine Trail Chesterfield branch) in front of a bridge. Both now disused former railway bridges liking local collieries. It wasn't this ... green when the pits were producing.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jul 2022)

Daneshouse Rd bridge, Daneshouse Pk, Burnley


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jul 2022)

Br 131b, Daneshouse Pk, Burnley


----------



## Willd (17 Jul 2022)

Over the River Sence


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Crossing the Kinzig river, in the less pretty end of Offenburg.


----------



## gtmet (19 Jul 2022)

... on a former Somerset & Dorset Joint Railway bridge over the River Brue, near Glastonbury.


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Jul 2022)

From this morn....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

Two bridges, one rideable bridge over the A45 to Rushden Lakes, t'other Bridge slightly less rideable, over a nearby stream.


----------



## Sallar55 (22 Jul 2022)

Glasgow a couple of suspension bridges


----------



## figbat (23 Jul 2022)

My bike and the Bridge of Sighs, Oxford.


----------



## Alex321 (24 Jul 2022)

The footbridge to bypass the ford in Llancarfan (see other thread for photo of ford)


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Jul 2022)

The Erskine bridge, the west side has been closed for repairs for the last 2 years and the best views are on that side.


----------



## johnno60 (25 Jul 2022)

Meldon viaduct on the Granite way, Devon, on a cold December morning. A bit frosty but glorious views.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

My Brommie on a bridge behind Billing Aquadrome.


----------



## Alex321 (25 Jul 2022)

Tredodridge. A bridge over a small stream, with a footbridge in the garden behind it


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

Barrowford Bridge, Br 143 over the L&L, lower Barrowford Locks


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jul 2022)

My Stayer and the better half's Cotic on the 'cock-up' bridge at Wicken fen.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Jul 2022)

2 more Glasgow bridges


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Jul 2022)

Biggar packhorse bridge


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Jul 2022)

The old Lanark bridge


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jul 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> The old Lanark bridge
> 
> View attachment 654761



Will be in that neck of the woods soon


----------



## iandg (29 Jul 2022)

Bridge over the A75. On the Caledonian Cycle Way - Dumfries to Beattock


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> Bridge over the A75. On the Caledonian Cycle Way - Dumfries to Beattock
> 
> View attachment 654832



Nice. is that a LHT?


----------



## iandg (29 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nice. is that a LHT?



Yes 

Just swapped the Salsa Cowchippers for flat bars (On-One OG). First ride out today on the flats


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

iandg said:


> Yes
> 
> Just swapped the Salsa Cowchippers for flat bars (On-One OG). First ride out today on the flats


Up until a couple of weeks ago I may have had a bit of bike envy...


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

River Crana at low tide. 




This Bridge is 400 years old and now closed to motor traffic.


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jul 2022)

Church Kirk Bridge 112


----------



## iandg (29 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Up until a couple of weeks ago I may have had a bit of bike envy...


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Jul 2022)

Swing bridge, Bridge 113, nr Church


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

2 for the price of 1. Nearing the A6185 bridge over the L&L, near Church.


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Pilkington Bridge 114c - spot the rust rabbit


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Fosters Swing Bridge 115, nr Moorfield


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Pipe bridge 115a, nr Moorfield, wonder if I could get a bike across it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

Edge of the village. part of my commute on some days:


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Swing bridge 116, Lower Clough Bank


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2022)

One of my favourites, at Blacons, over a much-depleted Drôme


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Rather impressive footbridge over M65, from Lower Clough Bank


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Altham Bridge 118


----------



## FrothNinja (30 Jul 2022)

Shuttleworth Hall Bridge 119 & Br 119A


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jul 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Tredodridge. A bridge over a small stream, with a footbridge in the garden behind it
> View attachment 654414


How old is that bar tape?! Needs changing lol.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Jul 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> How old is that bar tape?! Needs changing lol.



It got torn when I crashed in March, and I spend so little time in the drops, it hardly seemed worth it. I'll probably do it some time though


----------



## Saluki (30 Jul 2022)

Only a small bridge. Between Bowthorpe & Colney in Norfolk.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Jul 2022)

Bridge over the river Ely in Peterstone Super-Ely


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2022)

In Saoû


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

Over the river Soar


----------



## Alex321 (7 Aug 2022)

Two very different bridges over the river Ogmore today.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

My Brommie on a wooden bridge by The Washlands.


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Aug 2022)

Under the Bonhill bridge


----------



## harlechjoe (8 Aug 2022)

Pont Scethin Drovers Bridge in




Southern Snowdonia


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Aug 2022)

John muir way bridge


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2022)

On the way to work. This may become a recurring theme, hopefully with the camera straight in future.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Aug 2022)

Milngavie old bridge


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Aug 2022)

Bridge over the Kelvin


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Aug 2022)

Horbury Bridge on the Calder & Hebble Navigation:


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Aug 2022)

Welsh Bridge, Shrewsbury


----------



## DCLane (14 Aug 2022)

I can't remember if I've done this one, but if I have it's here again.

The Pont de Noirmoutier, or at least a bit of it in strong winds, hence the bike angle:


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Aug 2022)

A bridge with an identity issue, cattle grid bridge.


----------



## craigwend (14 Aug 2022)

Borrowed from FNRTTC York to Hull, Horkstow Bridge - I'm near the front...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horkstow_Bridge


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Aug 2022)

Jubilee bridge


----------



## Willd (21 Aug 2022)

Over the West Coast railway line


----------



## apb (22 Aug 2022)

on the forth road. always worth a stop.


----------



## Poacher (25 Aug 2022)

Bridge over the Ouse Dyke near my home. While I was taking the photo the man himself turned up, preceded by his rather aggressive minder.
Tom and I had a spirited discussion, towards the end of which I asked him whether he still wholeheartedly supported Dominic Cummings.
He seemed rather embarrassed, but we still shook hands (at my insistence). He gave me his assurance that instead of removing the plaque, he would commission one of his own, to "set the record straight".


----------



## Willd (25 Aug 2022)

bit fuzzy


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

Not actually on, as you can't eaasily get up to it, Welland Viaduct. Also called Harringworth Viaduct and Seaton Viaduct (no idea why it has 3 names!) It's the longest masonry viaduct in the country, apparently . ~ Welland Wiki ~

Pic taken a while ago but I found it whilst scanning some photos.


----------



## Solocle (26 Aug 2022)

A little while back:


----------



## harlechjoe (26 Aug 2022)

Poacher said:


> Bridge over the Ouse Dyke near my home. While I was taking the photo the man himself turned up, preceded by his rather aggressive minder.
> Tom and I had a spirited discussion, towards the end of which I asked him whether he still wholeheartedly supported Dominic Cummings.
> He seemed rather embarrassed, but we still shook hands (at my insistence). He gave me his assurance that instead of removing the plaque, he would commission one of his own, to "set the record straight".
> 
> View attachment 658631



Brilliant - well done !


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2022)

Over the dried up River Kennett in Dalham


----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)

Over the Geat Ouse


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Aug 2022)

Bridge in New Luce


----------



## Tim Bennet. (28 Aug 2022)

The bike's not on this bridge either. This was a couple of years ago, but for anyone who might be wanting to cross the River Lune by the Rigmaden Bridge (just north of Barbon, Cumbria), the bad news is it's closed again.


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Aug 2022)

Tim Bennet. said:


> The bike's not on this bridge either. This was a couple of years ago, but for anyone who might be wanting to cross the River Lune by the Rigmaden Bridge (just north of Barbon, Cumbria), the bad news is it's closed again.
> 
> View attachment 659058



Maybe it is being trolled


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Aug 2022)

The end of the track


----------



## FrothNinja (31 Aug 2022)

Welsh Bridge, Shrewsbury


----------



## harlechjoe (1 Sep 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Welsh Bridge, Shrewsbury
> View attachment 659551



Cycled over it many times......I love Shrewsbury and cycling in Shropshire. Another bridge has an equally apt name, the 'English Bridge'


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

Haydon Bridge (over the River South Tyne), Northumberland


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

Not sure if this counts as a bridge, or, a tunnel? But, my wife's bike, with wife riding it, under bridge carrying A69 over minor road near Haydon Bridge, Northumberland


----------



## harlechjoe (2 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Haydon Bridge (over the River South Tyne), Northumberland
> 
> View attachment 659700



Fantastic picture - a bike ride by the Tyne is as good as any of the rivers in Europe, I crossed and stopped to admire the view from that bridge a year or so ago cycling from Anthorn to Newcastle-upon-Tyne ; love your rear view go-pro camera !


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> Fantastic picture - a bike ride by the Tyne is as good as any of the rivers in Europe, I crossed and stopped to admire the view from that bridge a year or so ago cycling from Anthorn to Newcastle-upon-Tyne ; love your rear view *go-pro camera !*



It is a wannabe GoPro, an AKASO EK7000


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Sep 2022)

Footbridge, /cycle route 





over the Endrick


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Sep 2022)

Redhill No 8 Railway Bridge, nr Hook a Gate and Nobold, Shrops


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> a bike ride by the Tyne is as good as any of the rivers in Europe



The Tyne is in Europe.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

MBIFO a rather basic bridge on a back way into the new Northampton Bike Park


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Sep 2022)

Two bridges on the (Former) Bowes Railway Cycle route






Bridge over South Shields - Newcastle Metro line, complete with plenty go grafitti







A rather rickety bridge, over a now disused railway line.


----------



## FrothNinja (7 Sep 2022)

Bridges over the A5, nr Hook a Gate and Nobold, Shrops


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Sep 2022)

Bridge at far end of Loch Affric and a bailey




bridge on the Affric Kintail way


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Bridge at far end of Loch Affric and a bailey
> 
> View attachment 660494
> bridge on the Affric Kintail way
> ...



Is that a real bailey? Where is it?


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

Bridge carrying the A6 near Stanwick


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

Over the Grand Union Canal


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Sep 2022)

Upper Glen Strathfarrar Bridge.


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that a real bailey? Where is it?


Its off the Drumnadrochit to Cannich road on the Affric Kintail way.


----------



## Specialeyes (11 Sep 2022)

Ti Planet X Tempest at Stambridge Mill, my favourite cut-through


----------



## Spartak (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (13 Sep 2022)

Bailey Bridge west of Contin over the Connon


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Sep 2022)

The old road and bridge


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Sep 2022)

The old Contin bridge


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

On the way to my apartment after work. The river is looking a lot more healthy after the steady rain all day.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

On the new bridge looking at the old one. Now nice, wide and straight so car drivers don't crash into the old one.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Sep 2022)

Bridge over the Lac de Rabodanges, in Normandy


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2022)

A baby bridge.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

Loggerheads, Devils Gorge


----------



## rualexander (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

Bridge over the Ely River


----------



## Alex321 (18 Sep 2022)

And a nicer one over the Kenson "river".


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Sep 2022)

Bridge over the Awe


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Sep 2022)

Bridge over the 




Noe


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Crossing a mill race that is still used to power some local industries.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Sep 2022)

Footbridge over the Calder, Wakefield


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (21 Sep 2022)

A baby Bailey Bridge only 3 sections


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Sep 2022)

Wilford Suspension Bridge over the Trent in Nottingham:






​And from a broader view:




And what is it with these damned padlocks?! Been over a few bridges this week and they're littered with 'em!


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Over Cransley Reservoir


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

Baby bridge over a small mountain stream.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

Today's baby bridge.


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

Another from yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

My Brommie on a kind of overflow bridge between Willen Lake and the river next to it..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alex321 (14 Oct 2022)

Llancarfan


----------



## ShawnBikes (15 Oct 2022)

Bridge over Crab Orchard Lake in the Crab Orchard National Wildlife Refuge in Southern Illinois USA (Wolf Creek Causeway)


----------



## Alex321 (17 Oct 2022)

Bridge over the Ely, Pontyclun


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Oct 2022)

MBO bridge over the Ale Water, Todrigburnfoot, Roxburghshire.


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Oct 2022)

Footbridge over the Clyde at Bothwell


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Oct 2022)

Another the footbridge over the canal, took forever to build.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2022)

My CX on a nearby bridge.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## FrothNinja (23 Oct 2022)

In Ashton Under Lyne, on the Oldham to Ashton cycle path


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Oct 2022)

Another in Ashton Under Lyne, on the Oldham to Ashton cycle path


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Oct 2022)

Bridge 145, L&L Canal near Foulridge


----------



## Gwylan (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## BoldonLad (25 Oct 2022)

Millenium Bridge, over River Tyne, at Newcastle-upon-Tyne


----------



## Willd (25 Oct 2022)

Ashby canal (one of 5 I went over today)


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2022)

In front of two bridges


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Oct 2022)

Several bridges, on Hadrians Cycleway, between Tynemouth and Newcastle-upon-Tyne.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

My CX on the spiral bridge over Talavera Way.


----------



## Alex321 (30 Oct 2022)

Two bridges over the same stream (Nant Ganna), a few hundred yards apart. And yes, I do have a plank of wood strapped to the bike, being on my way home from B&Q.


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2022)

Avonmouth Bridge on this mornings commute.


----------



## Gwylan (2 Nov 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 666688
> 
> 
> Avonmouth Bridge on this mornings commute.



Very nice Kept a boat near there, once upon a time


----------



## Alex321 (4 Nov 2022)

Bridge over the M4 between Groesfaen and Peterstone-Super-Ely


----------



## sevenfourate (5 Nov 2022)

Not actually ‘my bike’: but me and the wife recently hired bikes and cycled to; and over the Golden Gate Bridge whilst in San Francisco on Holiday - starting from about 5 miles out. 

Truly brilliant experience helped by fab weather, wonderful scenery and excellent cycle tracks……..


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2022)

On the 800-year-old Clyst St Mary bridge today, with the only brief moment of sunshine of the day.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Nov 2022)

A splash of colour on a very gloomy day:


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Nov 2022)

My road bike on the Pont des Deux Rivières yesterday morning.

The Pont des Deux Rivières was built to carry what was the Ploërmel to Questembert railway over the canalised river Oust (part of the Nantes-to-Brest canal). The railway line was abandoned in the 1960s and is now in use as part of Brittany’s V3 Voie Verte.

The towpath on the left-hand side of the photo is EuroVelo #1 (the Roscoff to Nantes leg).


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Nov 2022)

My Brompton on Pontcysyllte Aquaduct.


----------



## Solocle (12 Nov 2022)

Crossing the M5 just north of Almondsbury.





(Bike is out of shot, but on the bridge).

With the bike in shot after:


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Nov 2022)

Solocle said:


> Crossing the M5 just north of Almondsbury.
> 
> View attachment 667786
> 
> ...


@Solocle it might to be good idea not to linger at motorway bridges and junctions . You will be mistaken and arrested as a Just Stop Oil protester .


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2022)

Over the M69


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2022)

Under the M42


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

My British Eagle on a blue bridge to a newish canal basin by the Nene.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2022)

Bridge by the Nimburg picnic area, Nimburg, south Germany.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2022)

Substantial bridge over a bypass around the village of Wasser, near Freiburg. The bridge has very gentle ramps and a large covered assembly space because it is built to give access to the forest from a nearby school for people with disabilities.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Nov 2022)

Over the A19, and, Washington Road


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Nov 2022)

This afternoon - on the Pont de Bagotais over the river Oust, north of Malestroit


----------



## Alex321 (19 Nov 2022)

Bridge over Nant Cwmllwydrew in Gwaelod-y-Garth


----------



## Alex321 (19 Nov 2022)

And over the river Ely in Pontyclun


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2022)

My Brommie on a couple of Hamtun bridges..


----------



## FrothNinja (26 Nov 2022)

Port Hill Bridge, Shrewsbury
Looks Victorian but built 1922 by David Rowell & Co


----------



## Willd (27 Nov 2022)

A feeble one at that


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Nov 2022)

Another dried up river waiting for the winter rains.


----------



## Sallar55 (4 Dec 2022)

Still waiting for the rain, another dry river


----------



## Sallar55 (5 Dec 2022)

Might find a bridge with water soon the clouds are on the mountains today , another dry river.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> A feeble one at that
> View attachment 669362



Or maybe easily led


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Dec 2022)

Approaching the bridge to (or from) Reedley Marina


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Dec 2022)

Perched above the frozen L&L


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Dec 2022)

After the torrential overnight rain a few days ago we have a 




bridge with water.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

The spiral bridge over Talavera Way on today's ride to deliver Christmas cards.. 🎅


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

My CX on a small bridge on today's little ride.


----------



## FrothNinja (16 Dec 2022)

L&L nearing Barrowford


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2022)

the Assabet River


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Dec 2022)

Bridge 140, Leeds & Liverpool Canal


----------



## Alex321 (31 Dec 2022)

Bridge over the river Thaw in Llanblethian.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Jan 2023)

And a bride over the same river a little upstream in Cowbridge today


----------



## FrothNinja (1 Jan 2023)

Bridge 142 stiling the old year out


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Jan 2023)

On the pont d’Hingleux near la Chapelle Caro yesterday, looking down on the river Oust


----------



## FrothNinja (6 Jan 2023)

bluenotebob said:


> On the pont d’Hingleux near la Chapelle Caro yesterday, looking down on the river Oust
> 
> View attachment 673582



Were you looking west?
(feeble attempt at a Franglais pun  )


----------



## Jameshow (6 Jan 2023)

Dunsop bridge.


----------

